# Smartphones Android WP7 I OS 4



## BlackHawk3 (11. Juli 2011)

Hey,


neulich hatte ich ma die Möglichkeit das IPhone 4, das SGS und das Omnia 7 zu testen. Weil ich wollt das SGS nicht mehr und wollts gegen nen Omnia 7 tauschen und das IPhone hab ich mir auch ma zum Vergleich bestellt. Mir is aufgefallen, dass WP7 eigentlich sau geil is, es läuft einfach perfekt nen bissl besser wie IPhone und Android ruckelt ja immer....Deshalb wollt ich ma fragen was ihr eig an Android und I os findet???


----------



## Ezio (11. Juli 2011)

WP7 ist ein solides OS, das Problem ist eben das recht geringe App-Angebot.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (11. Juli 2011)

Hmm finde ich jetzt nicht...Welche sinnvollen Apps gibts da nicht, die ich mit Android hab?


----------



## Ezio (11. Juli 2011)

Google+ 

ne aber es sind schon einige 

Was mir gut gefällt ist die Synchronisation mit dem Mac, da versagt Android auf der ganzen Linie.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (11. Juli 2011)

Ja ich weiß ja nich^^ Also mir reichen die Apps allemal^^ Mir ist hallt eins aufgefallen, wenn ich Bilder aufm Galaxy laden lasse, dann braucht das ewig und ruckelt so wie bei Musik und bei WP7 und Apple fukntioniert das perfekt Flüssig und das Design vom Galaxy is auch übel nervig^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Juli 2011)

WP7 ist ein erstklassiges Betriebssystem, und gefällt mir eigentlich auch besser als Android und erst Recht als iOS.  

Allerdings hat mich das App-Angebot doch schon sehr gestört, weshalb ich auf Android umgestiegen bin.

Wem die Apps aber reichen, der ist mit WP7 allerbestens bedient


----------



## BlackHawk3 (11. Juli 2011)

Hmm ich weiß halt nich was für lebswichtige Apps WP7 nicht hat^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Juli 2011)

Lebenswichtige hat WP7 alle, aber auf die New-Kids-Apps wollte ich dann noch nicht verzichten


----------



## BlackHawk3 (11. Juli 2011)

Hmm na ja dafür dass ich dann keine Ruckler und sonstige bugs hab kann man drauf verzichten^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Juli 2011)

Naja so schlimm ist es bei Android nicht, aber trotzdem muss ich dir Recht geben.

WP7 läuft schneller, ruckelfreier und insgesamt stabiler


----------



## Mistadon (11. Juli 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Mir ist hallt eins aufgefallen, wenn ich Bilder aufm Galaxy laden lasse, dann braucht das ewig und ruckelt so wie bei Musik und bei WP7 und Apple fukntioniert das perfekt Flüssig und das Design vom Galaxy is auch übel nervig^^



Also von Rucklern kann ich sehr wenig berichten (Wildfire, 538Mhz und kein nennenswerter Grafikchip), das Design ist deine Sache 
Aber man synchronisiert Android-Handys für gewöhnlich nicht über ein Programm. Ich mache es immer so, dass ich mein Handy per USB an den PC anschließe und einfach meine gesamte Musik in einen Ordner reinkopiere. Die Lieder, die schon vorhanden sind, überspringe ich einfach. Ich finde das angenehmer als mit nem Programm, weil du von *jedem *PC Musik, Filme und Bilder ganz einfach auf dein Handy kopieren kannst... da, mein lieber Ezio, hat Apple versagt 
Und wenn du dich ein wenig auskennst, was ich an deiner Sig sehen kann, hast du mit nem Android Handy seeehr viel Spaß. Übertakten, Custom Roms etc., das finde ich an Android so besonders gut.

Allerdings finde ich dass WP7 ein wirklich gutes OS ist, sehr schön gemacht. Wenn dir das App Angebot reicht kann ich es dir nur empfehlen. Die Dinger sind von Haus aus gut ausgestattet (Mindestgeschwindigkeit und Displayauflösung), deswegen rufen die nen sehr guten ersten Eindruck hervor. 

Zu Apple enthalte ich mich, da kommt zu viel eigene Meinung rein, die nicht unbedingt gefragt ist.


----------



## syn0ox (11. Juli 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Deshalb wollt ich ma fragen was ihr eig an Android und I os findet???



Das von den Fandroids ach so verhasste, angeblich kaum benutzbare und absolut unzumutbare Syncen. 

Genau deshalb benutze ich iOS-Geräte - ich würd' mir ja dämlich vorkommen, jeden Morgen neue aufgenomme Serien, Podcasts für die Zugfahrt und am Mac geladene Apps auf's Telefon schieben zu müssen anstatt das Ding einfach nur kurz in's Dock zu stellen und alles geschieht automatisch. Wenn's dann noch darum geht, bereits gesehene Folgen einer Serie oder gehörte Podcasts automatisch vom Gerät zu löschen und mit neuen zu ersetzen, wird's manuell dann noch abenteuerlicher. Dafür ist mir und vielen anderen in meinem Umfeld dann doch die Zeit zu schade.

Das ist u. a. das, was das iPhone zum iPhone macht und andere Geräte in dieser Form absolut nicht bieten. Ein Android-Gerät lässt sich für mich nicht so komfortabel wie das iPhone nutzen. Aus dem Alter, in dem man Spaß an Individualisierungen mitsamt lustig blinkenden Wallpapern, Übertakten und Custom-Roms auf seinem Handy hat, bin ich definitiv raus.


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Juli 2011)

Bei mir steht iOS auf Platz 1, dann kommt WP7 und dann mit großer Entfernung auf dem dritten Platz Android.
Warum?

Mit iOS hatte ich bis jetzt so gut wie nie Probleme, der Support war immer freundlich, wenn doch mal etwas war, und die Geräte sind gut verarbeitet.
Dazu noch viele/am meisten Apps, keine Ruckelei und keine Abstürze. iTunes mag ich sowieso und dort kaufe ich auch oft Musik und Filme, somit ist es meine erste Wahl.

Windows Phone 7 ist ein schickes OS, mit einer überschaubaren Anzahl an Apps, die mir dazu auch recht teuer erscheinen.
Man ist wie bei iOS an eine Software gebunden, die aber auch keinen schlechten Eindruck macht und genauso beim erstellen von Playlisten hilft.
Das OS hat eine Mindestvorraussetzung an die Hardware (1Ghz, 512MB Ram, ...) wodurch es quasi keine langsamen Geräte gibt und vor allem nur wenige Plattformen supportet werden müssen.
Die Preise für die Geräte selbst sind auch sehr (!) fair.

Bei Android... Sry, darüber kann ich fast nicht mehr gut reden, davon hab ich nach einem knappen Jahr die Schnauze voll.
Die Preise für die Hochklassigen Geräte sind nicht viel niedriger als beim Apfel, mit dem Unterschied, dass selbst das schnellste Gerät mit rucklern zu kämpfen hat (wobei die Gott sei Dank so langsam verschwinden - ruckeln schon auf dem Homescreen ist jawohl ein Witz). Apps sind reichlich vorhanden, aber sie sind dank der Kampfpreise mir Werbung übersäht. 
Dazu kommt der Satz: "Tut uns leid die Anwendung (der Dienst in Anwendung) muss geschlossen werden (reagiert nicht)." - das geht einfach nicht bei so teuren Geräten und das mach ich nicht mehr mit (und ich bin auf Sätze wie "Android ist viel toller/besser/geiler/... als iOS" reingefallen)...
€dit: Das Untenstehende tut gut  ich bin scheinbar nicht allein...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (11. Juli 2011)

Na ja ich hab WP7 jetzt sein ein paar Tagen unzählige Apps und Spiele und so weiter geladen und es läuft perfekt bei Android mit dem SGS Browser und Spiel offen, RAM voll und laggi außerdem stürzen dieverse Dinge grundlos ab und Prozess reagiert nicht mehr oder das Handy wird heiß ist überlastet oder sonst was! Bei WP7 hatte ich noch keinen einzigen Ausfall und es läuft egal was ich mache PErfekt und nichts stürtzt ab!!!!!


----------



## Ezio (11. Juli 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Aber man synchronisiert Android-Handys für gewöhnlich nicht über ein Programm. Ich mache es immer so, dass ich mein Handy per USB an den PC anschließe und einfach meine gesamte Musik in einen Ordner reinkopiere. Die Lieder, die schon vorhanden sind, überspringe ich einfach. Ich finde das angenehmer als mit nem Programm, weil du von *jedem *PC Musik, Filme und Bilder ganz einfach auf dein Handy kopieren kannst... da, mein lieber Ezio, hat Apple versagt
> Und wenn du dich ein wenig auskennst, was ich an deiner Sig sehen kann, hast du mit nem Android Handy seeehr viel Spaß. Übertakten, Custom Roms etc., das finde ich an Android so besonders gut.



Ist deine Ansicht, aber ich finde iTunes sehr viel komfortabler. Benutze jetzt doubleTwist zum syncen, das funktioniert so ähnlich, hat aber noch einige Macken. Die CFW benutze ich eher gezwungenermaßen, da mir HTC Sense überhaupt nicht gefällt und es ständig gelaggt hat.


----------



## PsychoBitch (11. Juli 2011)

WP7 ist ein Super Smartphone OS. 
Es ist einfach zu bedienen, läuft rückellfrei und lässt sich mit ZUNE super syncen (auch übers Wlan netz). Auch auf dem Mac ist das möglich. Das Konzept gefällt mir, es ist anders als bei iOS oder Android und genau das finde ich besser. Mit dem Mango update im Sommer kommen auch endlich alle Funktionen hinzu, die WP7 braucht, um mit iOS und Android gleichzuziehen (IE9,Multitasking etc.). Der Appstore ist gewiss noch nicht so groß wie der von iOS oder Android, aber er besteht inzwischen aus ca.25.000 apps und die Zahl wächst. 

Das einigst negative ist, so finde ich, ist dass man die Apps nur über die Kreditkarte bezahlen kann und nicht über die Microsoft Points oder die Handyrechnung. 

Aber sonst ist WP7 super  !


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Juli 2011)

PsychoBitch schrieb:


> Das einigst negative ist, so finde ich, ist dass man die Apps nur über die Kreditkarte bezahlen kann und nicht über die Microsoft Points oder die Handyrechnung


 
Das ist bei iOS (iTunes) und Android (Android Market) genauso
Ich habe keine Kreditkarte und sehe keinen Grund eine haben zu müssen, also hab ich es über Click&Buy gelöst, zumindest bei iTunes...


----------



## Mistadon (11. Juli 2011)

Ich finde das irgendwie komisch, dass bei allen Prozesse abstürzen, nur bei mir nicht. Selbst bei 748Mhz lief alles super, keine Abstürze und Überhitzungen! Ihr habt die Teile vllt. zu oft gegen die Wand geworfen 

Naja, es gibts schon gewaltige Preisunterschiede. Ein Handy, das technisch gesehen mit dem iP4 gleichziehen kann, kriegste schon für unter 500 Euro, und zwar neu. Das iP4 kostet soweit ich weiß sogar gebraucht mehr.
Z.B. das HTC Desire: Besserer Bildschirm (die Farben sind besser, wir haben den Test gemacht!), Gleicher Prozzi. Vom Rest weiß ich nicht viel, aber vor einem Jahr ca. 350 Euro... ist das kein Unterschied?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Ich finde das irgendwie komisch, dass bei allen Prozesse abstürzen, nur bei mir nicht. Selbst bei 748Mhz lief alles super, keine Abstürze und Überhitzungen! Ihr habt die Teile vllt. zu oft gegen die Wand geworfen


Naja, das ist übliches Geblubber von Leuten, die ihr Handy schön reden müssen. Es wird ja auch immer behauptet, dass man im Applestore nur super Apps findet und keinen Müll - wenn man sich die Kommentare zur Heise-News über die 15 Millarden App-Downloads anschaut rennen da dieselben Leute rum und behaupten auf einmal, dass ja jeder iPhone-Nutzer mehrere hundert Apps runtergeladen hat und die meisten sofort löscht, weil sie nix taugen. Halt immer die Argumentation, wie man sie gerade braucht 



Mistadon schrieb:


> Naja, es gibts schon gewaltige Preisunterschiede. Ein Handy, das technisch gesehen mit dem iP4 gleichziehen kann, kriegste schon für unter 500 Euro, und zwar neu. Das iP4 kostet soweit ich weiß sogar gebraucht mehr.
> Z.B. das HTC Desire: Besserer Bildschirm (die Farben sind besser, wir haben den Test gemacht!), Gleicher Prozzi. Vom Rest weiß ich nicht viel, aber vor einem Jahr ca. 350 Euro... ist das kein Unterschied?


 LG Optimus Speed: Dualcore, Größerer Bildschirm, HDMI-Ausgang, 1080p-Recording, kein verschlüsselter Bootloader etc. Das ganze für 390€ aktuell. Wer sich da noch nen iPhone für fast das Doppelte holt, das in allen Bereichen den Kürzeren zieht, hat sie doch nicht mehr alle.

Zum Thema WP7:

Das System ist schlicht weg tot. Wenn man sich mal den Preisverfall anschaut (ein Omnia7 für ursprünglich 650€ geht inzwischen für 250€ weg!) sagt doch schon alles. Klar, wer mit den Einschränkungen von WP7 klar kommt (keine SD-Karte etc.) und auch mit der fehlenden Software etc. ist damit gut bedient. Aber im Grunde zeigt das doch, wie "beliebt" das System ist.

Ich würde mir heute kein Nischensystem mehr kaufen, sei es WP7 oder WebOS oder Symbian. Bisher hatte ich immer gedacht, dass es in Zukunft einen Dreikampf Android/iOS/WP7 gibt. Aber bei den Verkaufszahlen und Preisverfall glaube ich eher an einen Kampf zwischen Android und iOS.


----------



## ile (12. Juli 2011)

WP ist mir zu restriktiv und das App-Angebot ist (noch) ein Witz. Außerdem sagt mir dieser Kachel-Kram nicht zu. Zudem fehlen noch einige Funktionen, die ich nicht missen möchte.

Mein Desire HD läuft übrigens flüssig und ich hab nur ein Spiel, das sich öfters verabschiedet und das nur beim Start. Man muss es nur einfach nochmal starten, ergo nicht der Rede wert. Auf iOS läuft auch nicht komplett alles, das ist eine Mär.


----------



## creat1ve (12. Juli 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> LG Optimus Speed: Dualcore, Größerer Bildschirm, HDMI-Ausgang, 1080p-Recording, kein verschlüsselter Bootloader etc. Das ganze für 390€ aktuell. Wer sich da noch nen iPhone für fast das Doppelte holt, das in allen Bereichen den Kürzeren zieht, hat sie doch nicht mehr alle.



... oder gehört einer anderen Zielgruppe an, für die so'n Android-Gerät gar nichts und ein iPhone genau das Richtige ist, was du aber in deinem Wahn mitsamt wüster Beschimpfungen nicht einzusehen scheinst. Was für dich eben nichts ist, kann auch für andere Menschen nichts sein.

 Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass du das alles gar nicht ernst meinst und nur trollen willst. Ich fände es fast schon traurig, wenn dies nicht so wäre.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

creat1ve schrieb:


> ... oder gehört einer anderen Zielgruppe an, für die so'n Android-Gerät gar nichts und ein iPhone genau das Richtige ist, was du aber in deinem Wahn mitsamt wüster Beschimpfungen nicht einzusehen scheinst. Was für dich eben nichts ist, kann auch für andere Menschen nichts sein.


Und was kann das iPhone4, was das LG nicht kann? Wie wärs mal selber mit Fakten (ich habe welche gebracht) anstelle nur blöd daher zu brabbeln und dann andere des Trollen zu bezichtigen?

Schieß los: Was kann das iPhone, was das LG (meinetwegen auch ein anderes äquivalentes) Android nicht kann?


----------



## Ezio (12. Juli 2011)

Da merkt man, dass du nie ein iPhone richtig benutzt hast. Das ist ein ganz anderes Gefühl als mit einem billigen Plastikteil und unangepasstem OS. Viele verstehen das nicht, weil sie immer nur "Geiz ist geil" denken.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Da merkt man, dass du nie ein iPhone richtig benutzt hast. Das ist ein ganz anderes Gefühl als mit einem billigen Plastikteil und unangepasstem OS. Viele verstehen das nicht, weil sie immer nur "Geiz ist geil" denken.


 Ich habe eine ziemlich konkrete Frage gestellt, wo ist das Problem diese konkret zu beantworten? Musst du stattdessen wieder genauso dämliche Platitüden ohne jeglichen Inhalt raushauen?

Aber gut, iOS/Android ist hier eh o.t., von daher, *creat1ve* und Eizo, könnt ihr ja nen neuen Thread aufmachen und mal zur Abwechselung was sachliches schreiben. Oder gibts da etwa nicht?! *
*


----------



## RaZZ (12. Juli 2011)

Android Läuft mit MIUI  oder Cyanogenmod 7 oder noch besser Mit der Darky Rom verdammt pfeilschnell. Die standard Firmwares kannste aber wirklich knicken..  Habe das Galaxy S 1 seit ca nem Jahr und Läuft erstklassig mit den Custom Roms


----------



## PEG96 (12. Juli 2011)

Ein Vorteil ist bspw. das apps fast nie abstürzen. 
Außerdem kommen nicht so viele Virenverseuchte apps in den AppStore. 
Akzeptiert doch einfach, das einigen iOS besser gefällt, es gibt auch Leute, die symbian am besten finden, jedem das was er möchte.
BTW verliert man eigentlich die Garantie wenn man ne Custom fw draufpackt?


----------



## Ezio (12. Juli 2011)

Hier wieder die Bestätigung, dass Android nur mit einer CFW richtig läuft 


> BTW verliert man eigentlich die Garantie wenn man ne Custom fw draufpackt?


Ja, eigentlich schon beim rooten.


----------



## Falk (12. Juli 2011)

Das "Problem" ist schlicht, dass viele Apps erst einmal für iOS kommen, und dann später vielleicht für Android. Das geht schon bei "einfachen" Sachen los wie der SPON-App, die erst mit ein paar Wochen Verzögerung auf den Markt kam.

Und wesentlicher Punkt für Apple: die deutlich bessere Update-Politik (Windows Phone 7 ist da gleich auf, Android holt vielleicht auf): kommt im Herbst das Update auf iOS5, kommt das Update für das iPhone 4/3GS direkt von Apple. Bei Android muss man Angst haben, dass ein Update, was zwei Wochen nach Release des Geräts kommt, ewig nicht verfügbar ist (überspitzt gesagt). Wie kann es überhaupt sein, dass Geräte mit einer veralteten OS-Version (also bspw. Android 2.2 wenn es schon Android 2.3 gibt) überhaupt gelauncht werden? 

Das sind so Sachen, die es in der Apple-Welt in der Form nicht gibt. Dafür kann man auch keine Software aus Dritt-Quellen installieren (jedenfalls nicht das OS).


----------



## syn0ox (12. Juli 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Und was kann das iPhone4, was das LG nicht kann? Wie wärs mal selber mit Fakten (ich habe welche gebracht) anstelle nur blöd daher zu brabbeln und dann andere des Trollen zu bezichtigen?
> 
> Schieß los: Was kann das iPhone, was das LG (meinetwegen auch ein anderes äquivalentes) Android nicht kann?



Dein Gedächtnis wird dir sicherlich noch verraten, dass wir das hier früher alle zwei Wochen hatten - einer erklärte, warum das iPhone nun für ihn besser ist und alles wurde bis in's kleinste Detail auseinander geschmettert und derjenige Benutzer als Fanboy bezeichnet oder ihnen deutlich gemacht, dass sie doch überhaupt keine Ahnung haben würden. Alles, was man dir nun sagen könnte, wäre für dich kein Argument und du würdest wieder wütend auf dem Boden stampfen, weil du es selbst nicht brauchst, oder du würdest uns irgendwelche Android-Drittlösungen, die ungefähr (wenn überhaupt) genauso funktionieren, erklären. Versuch' doch einfach mal ein Android-Gerät vernünftig mit 'nem heimischen Computer mitsamt Musik, Filmen (und der aktuelle Zeitpunkt, an dem z.B. ein Film beendet wurde, welcher auf alle Geräte mitgesynct), Adressdaten, Kalenderdaten und sonstige Kleinigkeiten einfach zu syncen, wie ich es auch hier bereits erläuterte. So komfortabel wie iOS macht das Android definitiv nicht (auch Kies von Samsung nicht). Auch meine Mutter und viele anderen Menschen in meinem Umkreis, die eben nicht in Computerforen unterwegs sind und sich über irgendwelche Benchmarks freuen, würden solch ein Android-Handy wahrscheinlich am liebsten aus dem Fenster werfen - erst letzte Woche erklärte mir noch mein ehemaliger Lehrer bei 'nem Treffen, dass er sich nun auch ein iPhone "selbst geschenkt" hätte und wie unglaublich toll und einfach er diese Synchronisierung mit seinem Notebook doch finden würde. Andere wiederum sind mit Android zufrieden und das akzeptiere und verstehe ich auch voll und ganz - wie ein wütender Gorilla durch irgendwelche Foren rennen und alle Android-Nutzer zur Sau machen tue ich dann aber trotzdem nicht.

Es ist nur noch peinlich, was du hier mit einer absolut kindischen Verhaltensweise veranstaltest - und wie unglaublich real diese Überzeugung, dass das, was dir nicht gefällt, keinem anderen gefallen kann, doch wirkt. Dir scheint es ja leider fast schon weh zu tun, dass für eine andere Person das Gerät von Apple als dein Android-Heiligtum vielleicht besser ist. Es hat keinen Zweck, bei solch einem Verhalten mit dir zu diskutieren.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> [...] und mal zur Abwechselung was sachliches schreiben.


 
LOL.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Und wesentlicher Punkt für Apple: die deutlich bessere Update-Politik


 Das ist halt der Vorteil einer Soft/Hardware von einem Hersteller und aus einem Guss. Das aber eben auch zum Nachteil wird, sobald einem z.B. die Hardware nicht mehr passt. Bei Android nimmt man eben einen anderen Hersteller und hat trotzdem noch die gleich Grundsoftware und kann sämliche bisherigen Programme und Einstellungen übernehmen.

Das ganze errinnert sehr stark an die Anfänge der Computer, bei denen sich am Ende der offene PC durchgesetzt hat. Am Anfang gab es viele propreitäre Systeme, die nach und nach Ausgestorben sind (Symbian, die ganzen Custom-Hersteller-OSe) und am Ende hat sich zu weit über 90% der offene PC mit Windows durchgesetzt. Und ich denke das ganze wird auch mit Android passieren, weil man mit Android eben einfach Handyhersteller unabhängig ist. Gefällt mir diese Generation das Samsung am besten, kaufe ich mir bei der nächsten ein HTC.


----------



## jensi251 (12. Juli 2011)

WP7 ist eigentlich das beste, auch wenn es viele nicht wahrhaben möchten.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

syn0ox schrieb:


> Versuch' doch einfach mal ein Android-Gerät vernünftig mit 'nem heimischen Computer mitsamt Musik, Filmen (und der aktuelle Zeitpunkt, an dem z.B. ein Film beendet wurde, welcher auf alle Geräte mitgesynct), Adressdaten, Kalenderdaten und sonstige Kleinigkeiten einfach zu syncen, wie ich es auch hier bereits erläuterte. So komfortabel wie iOS macht das Android definitiv nicht (auch Kies von Samsung nicht).


Stimmt, ist echt unkomfortabel so bei meinem Android, das ich das nichtmal mehr an den PC anschließen muss und das ganze per WLAN gesynct wird. Aber sowas doofes auch....

Aber das ist wie üblich das Problem bei euch: Ihr macht irgendwas und glaubt, dass es das beste und tollste auf der Welt ist - anstelle mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand zu werfen und dann festzustellen, dass es bei Android sogar noch bessere Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## PEG96 (12. Juli 2011)

Was ich beruflich am schlimmsten am android syncen finde, ist dass man nicht vernünftig mit Exchange syncen kann, für unsere Firma ein absolutes no go, die Experten von htc und anderen Herstellern erzählen mir jetzt schon seit einem Jahr!!!!
Das das Problem in 2Wochen behoben ist-LÄCHERLICH!!!


----------



## creat1ve (12. Juli 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist echt unkomfortabel so bei meinem Android, das ich das nichtmal mehr an den PC anschließen muss und das ganze per WLAN gesynct wird. Aber sowas doofes auch....



Hast du auch nur ansatzweise verstanden, was er geschrieben und was er unter dem Synchronisieren versteht? Wenn dieses Synchronisieren ebenfalls so unter Android (sogar ohne Kabel) möglich sein sollte, wieso gibt es dann beispielsweise Software von 'n paar Herstellern (wie Kies), die das - zwar auf eine recht holprige Art - zumindest im Ansatz so wie unter iOS machen? Wie bekomme auch ich meine Podcasts auf dem HTC Desire, das in diesem Augenblick direkt vor mir liegt, automatisch gegen neuere ausgetauscht und vom Handy und auch anderen Geräten gelöscht, wenn ich sie einmal ganz gehört habe? Wie werden die Abspielzeitpunkte, bei dem ich 'nen  Film während einer Bahnfahrt gestoppt habe, automatisch auf meinen Laptop in meinem normalen Musikprogramm und meinem MP4-Player gesynct, damit ich dort direkt weitergucken kann? Wie geht das denn alles bei deinem Android so unglaublich einfach ohne Kabel? Wenn du mir das verrätst, werde ich das HTC Desire ab sofort privat auch wieder nutzen und mich zumindest privat (beruflich geht's allein schon wegen meinem Arbeitsbereich, Exchange, der VPN-Lösung usw nicht) von dieser ach so bösen Seite abwenden, damit du endlich wieder ruhiger schlafen kannst?

Du bestätigst ja genau das, was s0onyx geschrieben hat. Es wirkt wirklich so, als wärst gerade du derjenige, der keinen Blick über den Tellerrand gewagt hat.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Aber das ist wie üblich das Problem bei euch: Ihr macht irgendwas und glaubt, dass es das beste und tollste auf der Welt ist - anstelle mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand zu werfen und dann festzustellen, dass es bei Android sogar noch bessere Möglichkeiten gibt.


 
Klar, dass du wieder zeigen musst, was du am besten kannst.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

creat1ve schrieb:


> Hast du auch nur ansatzweise verstanden, was er geschrieben und was er unter dem Synchronisieren versteht? Wenn dieses Synchronisieren ebenfalls so unter Android (sogar ohne Kabel) möglich sein sollte, wieso gibt es dann beispielsweise Software von 'n paar Herstellern (wie Kies), die das - zwar auf eine recht holprige Art - zumindest im Ansatz so wie unter iOS machen?


 Tja, Fragen über Fragen. Meine Kontakte/Kalender laufen sowieso schon über einen Onlinesync, alleine damit ich das ganze auch auf meinem Tablet und den drei Windows-PCs hab. Mails laufen eh gesammelt und komplett über IMAPs. Dokumente u.Ä. syncen die Windows-PCs ebenfalls auf diesen Server (iFolder), das man dann entweder per SMB-Share nutzt (im WLAN/VPN) oder per Webbrowser (unterwegs, Internet). Filme, Serien, Bilder etc. synct sich mein Android einfach über den im Android Telefon oder Tablet eingebauten Sambaserver über WLAN. Musik kommt entweder vom Squeezeboxserver oder aber Google Music, da läuft allerdings noch der Upload  Wüsste jetzt nicht, was da noch großartig fehlen sollte.Ach so, ja, iTunes nutze ich nicht, das ist wahrscheinlich der riesige Fehler


----------



## creat1ve (12. Juli 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> [...]


 
Du hast mich absolut überzeugt! Auch ich kann nun absolut nicht mehr einsehen, warum Menschen das iPhone bzw. iOS und dessen Syncmöglichkeiten so einfach und komfortabel finden, obwohl's ja bei Android noch weitaus einfacher (!!!) funktioniert - und das zum halben Preis. Es kann nicht sein und man kann es einfach nicht zulassen, dass Nutzer so denken und damit zufrieden sind - ich werde nun an deiner Seite kämpfen und fange gleich am Wochenende damit an, meinen Eltern ihre komplizierten iPhones aus den Händen zu reißen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

creat1ve schrieb:


> Du hast mich absolut überzeugt! Auch ich kann nun absolut nicht mehr einsehen, warum Menschen das iPhone bzw. iOS und dessen Syncmöglichkeiten so einfach und komfortabel finden, obwohl's ja bei Android noch weitaus einfacher (!!!) funktioniert - und das zum halben Preis. Es kann nicht sein und man kann es einfach nicht zulassen, dass Nutzer so denken und damit zufrieden sind - ich werde nun an deiner Seite kämpfen!


 So siehts halt aus, wenn den Applejüngern die Argumente ausgehen


----------



## creat1ve (12. Juli 2011)

Argumente? 

Was soll man denn sagen, wenn du mal wieder auf fast schon komödiantisch wirkende Weise genau das machst, was man zuvor kritisierte? Ich sage, dass es beispielsweise bei Android nicht so einfach funktioniert und was machst du? Du erzählst von Lösungen mit irgendwelchen Servern und Diensten, die bei dir laufen und mit denen du vielleicht zufrieden bist, und co, um dein Gerät vernünftig zu synchronisieren. Du merkst es doch sicherlich selbst...

Aber schön, dass weiterhin auf dem Niveau bleibst und mich als ,Appejünger' titulierst. Traurig.


----------



## Falk (12. Juli 2011)

Es ist doch ganz einfach so, dass jeder selbst wissen muss, welches System er einsetzt. Ein BMW-Fahrer fährt ja auch nicht BMW statt Audi, weil der BMW "besser" ist, sondern weil er ihm subjektiv besser gefällt. Es bringt auch nichts, sich da gegenseitig anzugreifen (und Postings zu melden)...


----------



## Mistadon (12. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr euch wieder beruhigt, das wird hier ja schon irgendwie etwas hitzig...

Die Synchronisation von Kontakten, Kalendern etc. hat man bei Android wirklich noch nicht gelöst, das finde ich auch etwas schade, mich stört es aber nicht, da ich nur Musik auf meinem Handy brauche (bei 240x320px Filme sehen macht keinen großen Spaß).
So etwas ähnliches wie iTunes wäre schon ein großer Fortschritt, sofern es einwandfrei und schnell funktioniert. Google kann sowas, ich verstehe nicht warum sie es nicht machen. Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass sich Google+ durchsetzt, es soll ja schon besser sein als Facebook...
Es gibt wirklich noch einige nötige Verbesserungen, auch in Punkto Updatepolitik, die mich vor allem bei meinem Wildfire sehr nervt.

Über WLan synchronisieren kann man allerdings sehr einfach mit Winamp, was sowohl für PC als auch für Android sehr gut ist. Musik und Filme lassen sich damit sehr schnell synchronisieren, und vor allem FRAGT es einen bevor es löscht.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

creat1ve schrieb:


> Was soll man denn sagen, wenn du mal wieder auf fast schon komödiantisch wirkende Weise genau das machst, was man zuvor kritisierte? Ich sage, dass es beispielsweise bei Android nicht so einfach funktioniert und was machst du? Du erzählst von Lösungen mit irgendwelchen Servern und Diensten, die bei dir laufen und mit denen du vielleicht zufrieden bist, und co, um dein Gerät vernünftig zu synchronisieren. Du merkst es doch sicherlich selbst...


Definiere "einfach so funktioniert". Natürlich nehme ich irgendwelche Server und Dienste, sämtliches (nach deiner Definition) "einfaches" Synchronisieren sind schlichtweg ungeeignet, wenn man mehr als 2 Geräte (Desktop + Handy) hat. Die meisten "einfachen" Syncdienst involvieren meist auch das Hochladen auf irgendwelche Server in irgendwelchen Ländern. Will ich da meine Daten haben? Nein.

Auch dein magisches iTunes musst du erstmal entsprechend konfigurieren, bevor es das tut, was du brauchst/willst. Und andere Dienste, sollen es dann auf einmal so machen, ohne Konfiguration? Haha. Schlechter Scherz, aber was soll man sonst von dir erwarten 



creat1ve schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass weiterhin auf dem Niveau bleibst und mich als ,Appejünger' titulierst. Traurig.


 Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt, nicht wahr?


----------



## creat1ve (12. Juli 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Definiere "einfach so funktioniert".



Für einen typischen Nutzer eines Smartphones, der sich eben nicht seine Computer selbst baut, in Computerforen über die neueste Technik diskutiert oder einfach nur keine Zeit oder Lust hat, genau diese Sache mit der Synchronisierung mit irgendwelchen Servern und Diensten nachzubauen. Dass es eben auch andere Menschen mit anderen Interessen und Fähigkeiten gibt, scheinst du gekonnt zu ignorieren.

Ein Nutzer, der sein Telefon gerne mit seinem Computer mitsamt Mailprogramm, Musik- und Filmprogramm (mit Playlisten, Zählern, Stoppzeiten und Co), Adressbuch und Kalender synchronisieren möchte, hat es einfach leichter mit iOS und seinem zentralen Programm, was fast alles beinhaltet. Da bringt es ihm auch nichts, dass du es wunderschön mit irgendwelchen Servern über WLAN genauso machst. Aber nein, selbst was Leute angeht, die genau dieses Synchronisieren gerne ohne Probleme machen möchten, beharrst du anscheinend auf dem Standpunkt, dass sie "nicht mehr alle haben", wenn sie sich für ein iPhone entscheiden.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Auch dein magisches iTunes musst du erstmal entsprechend konfigurieren, bevor es das tut, was du brauchst/willst. Und andere Dienste, sollen es dann auf einmal so machen, ohne Konfiguration?



Du vergleichst die Konfiguration von iTunes mit der eines Servers und diversen Apps, die auf jenen zugreifen? Für einen typischen Smartphone-Nutzer?



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> [...] Haha. Schlechter Scherz, aber was soll man sonst von dir erwarten
> 
> Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt, nicht wahr?


 
Du kannst es einfach nicht ohne Provokationen, was? Ist es so schwer?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

creat1ve schrieb:


> Verstehst du es nicht? Höre doch endlich auf, von dir auf die anderen zu schließen.


 Wie syncst du eigentlich deine Dokumente? PDFs z.B.?

Genau das ist nämlich das Problem, was Applejünger wie du nie verstehen: Applegerät funktionieren nur solange Klasse und einfach und gut, solange man sie dafür nutzt, was Apple bei der Entwicklung bedacht hat oder dich jetzt machen lassen will. Weicht man davon einen mm ab, ist die Sache vorbei und nichts geht mehr. Dafür hatte ich eben ausreichend Geräte von Apple, um eben genau diese Erfahrung gemacht zu haben. Auch wenn ich damit natürlich für dich ein böser Applehater bin und du unbedingt alles tun musst, um deine Religion zu verteidigen.


----------



## creat1ve (12. Juli 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wie syncst du eigentlich deine Dokumente? PDFs z.B.?



Mit iTunes. (Entweder direkt mit der PDF-Verwaltung von iOS oder mit Apps, für die extra in iTunes ein neuer Bereich erscheint, wenn sie auf dem iPhone installiert sind, in den man Dokumente schieben kann)



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> funktionieren nur solange Klasse und einfach und gut, solange man sie dafür nutzt, was Apple bei der Entwicklung bedacht hat oder dich jetzt machen lassen will.



... und wenn das, was so gut und einfach funktioniert, abdeckt, was der Kunde machen möchte, muss er sich dann von dir anhören, dass er sie nicht mehr alle hat, weil er sich für's iPhone entschieden hat? Der typische iPhone-Nutzer ist kein Informatik-Student oder extrem technikbegeisterter/interessierter Schüler.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Genau das ist nämlich das Problem, was Applejünger wie du nie verstehen: [...] Auch wenn ich damit natürlich für dich ein böser Applehater bin und du unbedingt alles tun musst, um deine Religion zu verteidigen.


 
Es wird langsam langweilig, wenn du es wirklich nie schaffst, einen einzelnen Beitrag ohne Beleidigungen und Provokationen zu verfassen. All die anderen wie bspw Mistadon schaffen es doch auch - wieso du nicht?

Dass ich blöder Applejünger nicht verstehen soll, dass man bei Android mit dem nötigen Wissen und den Fähigkeiten weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten und Freiheiten hat, halte ich übrigens für eine haltlose Unterstellung. An welche meiner Aussage machst du dies fest?


----------



## Mistadon (12. Juli 2011)

creat1ve schrieb:


> Es wird langsam langweilig, wenn du es wirklich nie schaffst, einen einzelnen Beitrag ohne Beleidigungen und Provokationen zu verfassen. All die anderen wie bspw Mistadon schaffen es doch auch - wieso du nicht?


Danke für die Blumen, das liegt aber daran dass ich zwar voreingenommen bin, aber niemanden zu einer Entscheidung drängen will und meine Meinung nicht so aggressiv verteidige.

Doch ich muss Flankendiskriminator recht geben: Bei Apple darfst du das, was man dir erlaubt, bei Android darst du das nicht, was man dir verbietet. Mich (damals war ich noch nicht so technikbegeistert) haben gewisse Einschränkungen immer gestört. Ich kann jetzt keine Beispiele mehr nennen, aber ich weiß dass es so war und ich weiß auch noch dass bei meinem iPod genau so oft Programme abgestürzt sind wie bei meinem Wildfire.

Für die Leute, die bereit sind, sich mit gewissen Dingen wie Übertakten zu beschäftigen, ist Android wirklich das interessanteste. Du hast einfach viel mehr Freiheiten als bei iOS.
Ich lasse mir von einer Firma nicht vorschreiben, inwiefern ich mein Handy verändern kann. 
Bei Apple hast du ein Handy, das bei jedem gleich aussieht, bei Android hat jeder sein eigenes, persönliches Handy, das er verändert wie er will.



creat1ve schrieb:


> [...] dass man bei Android mit dem nötigen  Wissen und den Fähigkeiten weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten und Freiheiten  hat, halte ich übrigens für eine haltlose Unterstellung. An welche  meiner Aussage machst du dies fest?


Ich mache das jetzt an keiner deiner Aussagen fest, aber:
 Overclocking, Custom Roms, eigene Bootanimationen, drittanbieter Apps, einfaches App Entwickeln durch den AppInventor (innerhalb von 2-3h gelernt, sehr praktisch), Personalisierung an jeder Ecke, einfacheres Übertragen von Downloads auf den PC (bei mir hats nie geklappt). Mehr fällt mir zzt. nicht ein.


----------



## syn0ox (12. Juli 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Doch ich muss Flankendiskriminator recht geben: Bei Apple darfst du das, was man dir erlaubt, bei Android darst du das nicht, was man dir verbietet. [...]


 
Was dann aber auch wieder überhaupt nichts mit der Diskussion zu tun hat und hier auch nie jemand anders behauptet hat.

Wenn man dann aus den unendlichen Weiten der Computerforen im Internet, wo sich Android-Nutzer und iOS-Nutzer gegenseitig die Köpfe einhauen, wegbewegt und mal normale Smartphone-Nutzer anschaut, dann erkennt man eben, dass es anscheinend nicht nur eine Gruppe von Menschen gibt. Da gibt's nicht nur Leute, die den ganzen Tag unbedingt ihre Widgets durch die Gegend schieben wollen, und auch nicht nur Leute, die sich für Benchmarks und der Möglichkeit, fremde .apks zu installieren, interessieren. Für einen stinknormalen Menschen ist iOS das einfachere Betriebssystem, gerade auch, weil der Nutzer an Apples Hand geführt wird - da reicht ja auch das, was Apple mit iOS an Funktionen bietet. Meine Mutter benutzt ihr iPhone, um zu telefonieren, unterwegs im Internet zu surfen, ihre Termine zu verwalten und viele Apps, für die sie gerne auch mal ein paar Euro ausgibt. Zuhause an ihrem MacBook angesteckt wird dann alles direkt so synchronisiert wie sie die Häkchen in iTunes gesetzt hat und sie hat ihre Kontakt- und Kalenderdaten, Notizen und ihre Playlists genauso wie auf dem MacBook verändert auch auf ihrem iPhone. Das klappt alles wunderbar, sie hat keinerlei Probleme, ich darf mir, wenn ich mal rüberfahre, jedes Mal neue gekaufte Apps anschauen und anhören, was sie denn schon wieder tolles entdeckt hat. (Ich wette, dass sie keine Ahnung hat, was das eigentlich unten für 'ne Bar (Apple's 'einfaches' Multitasking) ist, wenn man 'nen Doppelklick macht - aber das ist ihr sowas von egal, weil das Ding einfach funktionieren soll.) Ich bin mir sicher, dass sie mit einem Android-Gerät nicht so zufrieden wäre.

Und genau das ist doch auch vollkommen okay. Apple-Nutzer werden ja doch gerne auch als Technik-Laien bezeichnet - irgendwer hier sagte doch auch mal, dass Apple-Geräte nur was für Frauen seien (die ja eben eher weniger technikinteressiert sind als es bei Männern der Fall ist) was mal wieder 'ne Diskussion auslöste. Apple bedient dann halt die Zielgruppe, die ihr Smartphone normal und einfach nutzen möchte oder sich einfach nicht für diverse technische Aspekte interessieren - dann nervt aber eben sowas, was flankendiskriminator hier ablässt, wenn er meint, dass Menschen "sie nicht mehr alle hätten", wenn sie kein Android-Gerät kaufen, sondern ein Gerät von 'nem anderen Hersteller.


----------



## creat1ve (12. Juli 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Ich mache das jetzt an keiner deiner Aussagen fest, aber:
> Overclocking, Custom Roms, eigene Bootanimationen, drittanbieter Apps, einfaches App Entwickeln durch den AppInventor (innerhalb von 2-3h gelernt, sehr praktisch), Personalisierung an jeder Ecke, einfacheres Übertragen von Downloads auf den PC (bei mir hats nie geklappt). Mehr fällt mir zzt. nicht ein.


 
Äh, was du mit der Auflistung sagen willst, verstehe ich jetzt nicht so recht. Entweder hast du mich falsch verstanden oder ich verstehe dich falsch. (Das von dir mit [...] verkürzte Zitat verdreht die Aussage von mir nämlich komplett. Genau dass man bei Android dank der von dir genannten Sachen mehr Möglichkeiten und Freiheiten hat, wenn man das nötige Wissen und Interesse hat, wollte ich ja sagen. Ich fragte flankendiskriminator ja nur, woher er meint, dass ich genau dies nicht verstehe. )


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

creat1ve schrieb:


> ... und wenn das, was so gut und einfach funktioniert, abdeckt, was der Kunde machen möchte, muss er sich dann von dir anhören, dass er sie nicht mehr alle hat, weil er sich für's iPhone entschieden hat? Der typische iPhone-Nutzer ist kein Informatik-Student oder extrem technikbegeisterter/interessierter Schüler.


Eben, genau deswegen interessieren diese technischen Details dann noch umso weniger und so jemand kommt erst Recht mit dem Android klar. Da spielen dann so Dinge wie Metall/Glas vs. Plastik keine Rolle mehr, Ruckeln interessiert auch niemand etc. pp.

Je "DAUiger" jemand ist, desto geringer ist der Mehrwert für den nicht unwesentlichen Preisunterschied zw. iPhone und Android.



creat1ve schrieb:


> Es wird langsam langweilig, wenn du es wirklich nie schaffst, einen einzelnen Beitrag ohne Beleidigungen und Provokationen zu verfassen. All die anderen wie bspw Mistadon schaffen es doch auch - wieso du nicht?


 Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so kommt es eben zurück. Und wenn auf ein "Telefon X ist wegen Punkt A, B, C und D besser als ein iPhone" nur ein dämliches "Bäh! Ist aber Apple, viel besser!" zurückkommt, dann darfst du dich eben nicht wundern, wenn ich keine lust mehr habe weiter sachlich zu sein.

Ausgangspunkt war [http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ones-android-wp7-i-os-4-a-3.html#post3195174], in dem Post gebe ich sachlich zu Protokoll, warum und wieso ein beispielhaftes Androidhandy besser ist als ein iPhone. Und von dir kommt nichts als dümmliches Gelaber inkl. Beleidigung. Ja, du hast damit angefangen. Aber das du soviel Selbstkritik hast um das zu verstehen, wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln.



syn0ox schrieb:


> Wenn man dann aus den unendlichen Weiten der  Computerforen im Internet, wo sich Android-Nutzer und iOS-Nutzer  gegenseitig die Köpfe einhauen, wegbewegt und mal normale  Smartphone-Nutzer anschaut, dann erkennt man eben, dass es anscheinend  nicht nur eine Gruppe von Menschen gibt. Da gibt's nicht nur Leute, die  den ganzen Tag unbedingt ihre Widgets durch die Gegend schieben wollen,  und auch nicht nur Leute, die sich für Benchmarks und der Möglichkeit,  fremde .apks zu installieren, interessieren.


Und absolut gar nicht für irgendwelches Ruckeln, irgendwelche verarbeiteten Materialen etc. etc. Wenn man sich mal die Verkaufszahlen Android vs. iPhone anschaut sieht man doch sehr gut wo die Reise hingeht. Wenn Android wirklich nichts für DAUs ist, dann frage ich mich, wer eigentlich die ganzen Geräte kauft 



syn0ox schrieb:


> Für einen stinknormalen Menschen ist iOS das einfachere Betriebssystem,  gerade auch, weil der Nutzer an Apples Hand geführt wird - da reicht ja  auch das, was Apple mit iOS an Funktionen bietet. Meine Mutter benutzt  ihr iPhone, um zu telefonieren, unterwegs im Internet zu surfen, ihre  Termine zu verwalten und viele Apps, für die sie gerne auch mal ein paar  Euro ausgibt. Zuhause an ihrem MacBook angesteckt wird dann alles  direkt so synchronisiert wie sie die Häkchen in iTunes gesetzt hat und  sie hat ihre Kontakt- und Kalenderdaten, Notizen und ihre Playlists  genauso wie auf dem MacBook verändert auch auf ihrem iPhone. Das klappt  alles wunderbar, sie hat keinerlei Probleme, ich darf mir, wenn ich mal  rüberfahre, jedes Mal neue gekaufte Apps anschauen und anhören, was sie  denn schon wieder tolles entdeckt hat. (Ich wette, dass sie keine Ahnung  hat, was das eigentlich unten für 'ne Bar (Apple's 'einfaches'  Multitasking) ist, wenn man 'nen Doppelklick macht - aber das ist ihr  sowas von egal, weil das Ding einfach funktionieren soll.) Ich bin mir  sicher, dass sie mit einem Android-Gerät nicht so zufrieden wäre.


Hatte deine Mutter mal ein Android länger benutzt? Nein? Also. Schwachsinns Argument. Weil auf deine Mutter 2-3 andere Leute kommen, die ein Android haben und damit genauso glücklich sind. Oder sogar glücklicher. Genau das ist das Problem mit euch Applejüngern: Ihr reduziert euren Horizont solange, bis der Radius Null ist und dann ists euer Standpunkt. Wenn die Leute so viele Probleme mit ihren Androids haben, warum verkaufen sie sich dann wie geschnitten Brot? Soviele Nerds KANN es auf der Welt überhaupt nicht geben. Was nichts anderes heißt als: Es gibt mehr als ausreichend DAUs da draußen, die mit ihrem Android genauso zufrieden sind. Und auch deine Mutter wäre mit ihrem Android zufrieden. Aber das kann es ja nicht geben, weil der Standpunkt ist ja fix.


----------



## syn0ox (12. Juli 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Eben, genau deswegen interessieren diese technischen Details dann noch umso weniger und so jemand kommt erst Recht mit dem Android klar. Da spielen dann so Dinge wie Metall/Glas vs. Plastik keine Rolle mehr, Ruckeln interessiert auch niemand etc. pp.





flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so kommt es eben zurück. Und wenn auf ein "Telefon X ist wegen Punkt A, B, C und D besser als ein iPhone" nur ein dämliches "Bäh! Ist aber Apple, viel besser!" zurückkommt, dann darfst du dich eben nicht wundern, wenn ich keine lust mehr habe weiter sachlich zu sein.



HÄ? Wo er geschrieben hat, dass "Apple viel besser!" ist, finde ich irgendwie nicht. Er sagte doch nur, dass für die pasende Zielgruppe das iPhone vielleicht genau das Richtige und Android eher nicht so das Richtige ist?! Was an dieser Aussage rechtfertigt es denn, dass du "keine lust mehr [hast] weiter sachlich zu sein"? Weil er sagte, dass das iPhone vielleicht auch zu Personen passen könnte und es eben nicht nur Idioten sind? Lesen wir hier die gleichen Beiträge? Von "Bäh! Ist aber Apple, viel besser!" lese ich irgendwie überhaupt nichts. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ausgangspunkt war [http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ones-android-wp7-i-os-4-a-3.html#post3195174], in dem Post gebe ich sachlich zu Protokoll, warum und wieso ein beispielhaftes Androidhandy besser ist als ein iPhone. Und von dir kommt nichts als dümmliches Gelaber inkl. Beleidigung. Ja, du hast damit angefangen. Aber das du soviel Selbstkritik hast um das zu verstehen, wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln.


 
Sachlich bedeutet anderen Leuten zu erklären, dass sie nicht mehr alle haben ("hat sie doch nicht mehr alle"), wenn sie sich für ein Gerät entschieden haben, und anderen Leuten zu attestieren, das sie "Geblubber" von sich geben und "ihr Handy schön reden müssen"?

Meine Güte, wir alle wollen dir hier dein Heiligtum nicht schlechtreden, wir wollen dir nichts böses, sondern dir einfach nur sagen, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die mit einem iPhone glücklicher sind und eben keine Idioten sind. Fällt dir es so schwer, das zu akzeptieren? 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> [...] Wenn Android wirklich nichts für DAUs ist, dann frage ich mich, wer eigentlich die ganzen Geräte kauft



Ich hatte in Erinnerung (und hab' auch über selbiges geschrieben), dass es um die Einfachheit der Bedienung geht. Was haben die Verkaufszahlen damit zu tun? Wie willst du die Einfachheit der Bedienung an den Verkäufen festmachen? All die günstigeren Android-Smartphones lassen sich für Anfänger also besser oder genauso gut bedienen, weil sie mehr verkauft werden? Dass ein 629€-Gerät bei der Kaufentscheidung letztendlich gegen das Android-Smartphone für unter 200€ eher weniger Chancen hat und sich die billigen Telefone auch deutlich mehr verkaufen, sollte doch klar sein. An der Tatsache, dass die Bedienung nun für einen Anfänger einfacher ist, ändert es rein gar nichts, dass Anfänger mehr günstige Android-Geräte kaufen.

Nach den Verkaufszahlen zweier preislich vollkommen unterschiedlicher Produkte zu gehen, um die Einfachheit der Bedienbarkeit eines Produktes zu bewerten, ist Blödsinn.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Hatte deine Mutter mal ein Android länger benutzt? Nein? Also. Schwachsinns Argument. Weil auf deine Mutter 2-3 andere Leute kommen, die ein Android haben und damit genauso glücklich sind. Oder sogar glücklicher.



Genauso glücklich? Sogar glücklicher? Woran machst du das fest? Was hat das jetzt überhaupt mit der Einfachheit der Bedienung zu tun?



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem mit euch Applejüngern: Ihr reduziert euren Horizont solange, bis der Radius Null ist und dann ists euer Standpunkt. Wenn die Leute so viele Probleme mit ihren Androids haben, warum verkaufen sie sich dann wie geschnitten Brot? Soviele Nerds KANN es auf der Welt überhaupt nicht geben. Was nichts anderes heißt als: Es gibt mehr als ausreichend DAUs da draußen, die mit ihrem Android genauso zufrieden sind. [...] Aber das kann es ja nicht geben, weil der Standpunkt ist ja fix.


 
Also so langsam kannst'e deine obligatorischen Beschimpfungen in den letzten Zeilen auch einfach in die Signatur packen. Würde dir Zeit ersparen. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Und auch deine Mutter wäre mit ihrem Android zufrieden.



Interessant, dass du meine Mutter und ihr technisches Geschick so gut zu kennen scheinst, dass du dies sagen kannst.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

syn0ox schrieb:


> HÄ? Wo er geschrieben hat, dass "Apple viel besser!" ist, finde ich irgendwie nicht. Er sagte doch nur, dass für die pasende Zielgruppe das iPhone vielleicht genau das Richtige und Android eher nicht so das Richtige ist?! Was an dieser Aussage rechtfertigt es denn, dass du "keine lust mehr [hast] weiter sachlich zu sein"? Weil er sagte, dass das iPhone vielleicht auch zu Personen passen könnte und es eben nicht nur Idioten sind? Lesen wir hier die gleichen Beiträge? Von "Bäh! Ist aber Apple, viel besser!" lese ich irgendwie überhaupt nichts.


Wie wäre es denn auf eine sachlich Auflistung von Pluspunkten für Produkt X, dass man als Antwort dann auch sachlich Pluspunkte liefert? Zu schwierig, oder wie?



syn0ox schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wir alle wollen dir hier dein Heiligtum nicht schlechtreden, wir wollen dir nichts böses, sondern dir einfach nur sagen, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die mit einem iPhone glücklicher sind und eben keine Idioten sind. Fällt dir es so schwer, das zu akzeptieren?


Nö, genau das tut ihr eben nicht. Auch wenn ihr das offensichtlich nicht versteht.



syn0ox schrieb:


> Ich hatte in Erinnerung (und hab' auch über selbiges geschrieben), dass es um die Einfachheit der Bedienung geht. Was haben die Verkaufszahlen damit zu tun? Wie willst du die Einfachheit der Bedienung an den Verkäufen festmachen? All die günstigeren Android-Smartphones lassen sich für Anfänger also besser oder genauso gut bedienen, weil sie mehr verkauft werden? Dass ein 629€-Gerät bei der Kaufentscheidung letztendlich gegen das Android-Smartphone für unter 200€ eher weniger Chancen hat und sich die billigen Telefone auch deutlich mehr verkaufen, sollte doch klar sein. An der Tatsache, dass die Bedienung nun für einen Anfänger einfacher ist, ändert es rein gar nichts, dass Anfänger mehr günstige Android-Geräte kaufen.


Eben: Je mehr Anfänger desto weniger kann man mit einem Highend-Handy für >600€ anfangen. Wenn ich mir die Aufzählung der Dinge anschaue, die deine Mutter tut, dann kann das eben auch ein 100€ Handy. Deshalb hab ich ja genau geschrieben, dass man doch "nicht mehr alle hat", wenn man zig hundert Euro Aufpreis für ein Handy bezahlt, was man überhaupt nicht nutzen kann. 



syn0ox schrieb:


> Nach den Verkaufszahlen zweier preislich vollkommen unterschiedlicher Produkte zu gehen, um die Einfachheit der Bedienbarkeit eines Produktes zu bewerten, ist Blödsinn.


Genau, nach den Verkaufszahlen zu gehen ist Blödsinn, aber nach deiner Mutter zu gehen absolut sinnvoll. Merkst du nciht selbst, was du da von dir gibst? 



syn0ox schrieb:


> Genauso glücklich? Sogar glücklicher? Woran machst du das fest? Was hat das jetzt überhaupt mit der Einfachheit der Bedienung zu tun?


Erfahrung. Mit vielen DAUs. Und man sieht ja auch, wofür viele Leute ein iphone nutzen. Je mehr DAU (und umso wichtiger die einfache Bedienung), desto weniger ist so ein teures iPhone wichtiger.

Nebenbei: Ich habe nach Pluspunkten fürs iPhone gefragt, bleibt also nichts übrig als die Bedienung? Interessant....



syn0ox schrieb:


> Also so langsam kannst'e deine obligatorischen Beschimpfungen in den letzten Zeilen auch einfach in die Signatur packen. Würde dir Zeit ersparen.


Wäre doch langweilig, wenn die nicht jedes mal Custom-Made sind.



syn0ox schrieb:


> Interessant, dass du meine Mutter und ihr technisches Geschick so gut zu kennen scheinst, dass du dies sagen kannst.


 Du beschreibst es doch und da gibt es eben nichts, was nicht auch ein Android so könnte. Kann ich doch nichts für dein Beispiel, was du bringst.


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mit meinem Htc DHD sehr zufrieden kann micht nicht über Ruckler beschweren und WP7 hat noch andere Einschränkungen als nur bri den Apps es fehlen zb: die Protokolle bei Bluetooth um Daten an andere Geräte weiter zu senden oder man kann die Musik nur über Zune aufs Handy spielen.


----------



## Ezio (12. Juli 2011)

> man kann die Musik nur über Zune aufs Handy spielen.


oder mit Windows Phone Connector für Mac


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Juli 2011)

Ja genau hab grad nur an Windows gedacht


----------



## DAEF13 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Grundsätzliche Frage an die Leute, die Costum ROMs und Overcklocking als "Feature" bezeichnen:

Warum müsst ihr ein Smartphone (!) übertakten? Läuft es euch nicht schnell genug? Bei mir ruckelt der Homescreen selbst bei ~40% Übertakung _genau _so wie ohne.
Warum braucht ihr Costum ROMs? Kann man ohne diese nicht genug mit euren Geräten machen, oder laufen sie im Ursprungszustand einfach nicht gut?

Diese Fragen kommen von einem Androidnutzer mit einem Costum ROM und mit wieder abgeschalteter Übertaktung, weil's nur Akku frisst...


----------



## syn0ox (12. Juli 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn auf eine sachlich Auflistung von Pluspunkten für Produkt X, dass man als Antwort dann auch sachlich Pluspunkte liefert? Zu schwierig, oder wie?



Die von dir ignorierte Frage war, wo du rauslesen konntest, dass Apple besser sei ("Bäh! Ist aber Apple, viel besser!"). Ich seh's echt nicht. (Oder liegt die Textstelle, aus der du das lesen kannst, etwa genauso wie die lange Liste der Malware im App Store irgendwo versunken in 'ner Schatzkiste im Meer? )

Ich versteh' immer noch nicht das Problem, was du hast, wenn jemand, nachdem du sagtest, dass iPhone-Käufer "sie nicht mehr alle haben",  sagt, dass es vielleicht doch Leute gibt, die damit zufriedener sind - nur weil er dir nicht sofort 'ne Liste mit Punkten gegeben hat, die anderen Leuten gefallen könnten?



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Nö, genau das tut ihr eben nicht. Auch wenn ihr das offensichtlich nicht versteht.



Inwiefern tun wir das nicht? Wenn wir das nicht tun, was tun wir denn dann? Hier hat doch bis jetzt noch niemand gesagt, dass Android komplett beschissen o. ä. ist, sondern nur gesagt, dass man auch mit iOS zufriedener sein kann, was du aber mit allen Mitteln bekämpfst.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Eben: Je mehr Anfänger desto weniger kann man mit einem Highend-Handy für >600€ anfangen. Wenn ich mir die Aufzählung der Dinge anschaue, die deine Mutter tut, dann kann das eben auch ein 100€ Handy. Deshalb hab ich ja genau geschrieben, dass man doch "nicht mehr alle hat", wenn man zig hundert Euro Aufpreis für ein Handy bezahlt, was man überhaupt nicht nutzen kann.



Von 'überhaupt nicht nutzen' im Bezug auf Laien ("Deshalb hab ich ja genau geschrieben [...]") lässt sich da aber mal überhaupt nichts rauslesen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war doch überhaupt noch gar nicht die Rede von DAUs. Zeigst du's mir, Mistadon flankendiskriminator? 

"LG Optimus Speed: Dualcore, Größerer Bildschirm, HDMI-Ausgang, 1080p-Recording, kein verschlüsselter Bootloader etc. Das ganze für 390€ aktuell. Wer sich da noch nen iPhone für fast das Doppelte holt, das in allen Bereichen den Kürzeren zieht, hat sie doch nicht mehr alle."



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Genau, nach den Verkaufszahlen zu gehen ist Blödsinn, aber nach deiner Mutter zu gehen absolut sinnvoll.



Hachja... Ich gab mit meiner Mutter nur ein Beispiel für eine Person, die mit einem iPhone zufriedener ist als mit einem Android-Gerät, und machte keine Aussagen zur allgemeinen Bedienbarkeit anhand meiner Mutter. Solche Personen kann es aber ja leider in deinen Augen nicht geben. So kompliziert war das jetzt gar nicht, oder?



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Erfahrung. Mit vielen DAUs. Und man sieht ja auch, wofür viele Leute ein iphone nutzen. Je mehr DAU (und umso wichtiger die einfache Bedienung), desto weniger ist so ein teures iPhone wichtiger.



Nee nee, wenn meine Erfahrungen nicht zählen, dann zählen deine auch nicht.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Ich habe nach Pluspunkten fürs iPhone gefragt, bleibt also nichts übrig als die Bedienung? Interessant....



Selbst wenn das die einzigen Pluspunkte wären, darf man sich doch sicherlich nach diesen Punkten richten, wenn sie wichtig für einen sind, und sich für dieses Telefon entscheiden, oder?

Was nun noch weitere Pluspunkte sind, lässt sich ganz einfach erkennen, wenn du dir diesen Thread hier durchliest. Das geht vom hochwertigeren und sichereren AppStore, die wertigeren Materialien, das bessere und einfachere Zusammenspiel mit anderen Geräten (v.a. in Mac-Umgebung), die bessere Versorgung durch Zubehörhersteller, die Preisstabilität, das flüssige System ohne Ruckler, dem besseren Umgang mit Exchange bis hin zu der genannten einfacheren Bedienbarkeit. Alles für dich natürlich überhaupt keine Pluspunkte, die du nun selbstverständlich alle widerlegen wirst, wie ich jetzt schon weiß, denn sonst würdest du ja kein Android-Gerät besitzen - das interessiert jemanden, der nach diesen Kriterien kaufen möchte aber herzlich wenig.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wäre doch langweilig, wenn die nicht jedes mal Custom-Made sind.



Unter Custom-Made verstehe ich allerdings auch jedes Mal ein gewisses Etwas und nicht nur das ständige gebetsmühlenartige Wiederholen, was für Applejünger wir doch wären, nur weil wir erklären, dass für manche Menschen vielleicht das iPhone das bessere Gerät ist. Rein aus ernstem Interesse: Wie alt bist du eigentlich?



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Du beschreibst es doch und da gibt es eben nichts, was nicht auch ein Android so könnte. Kann ich doch nichts für dein Beispiel, was du bringst.


 
Also, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kenne ich meine Mutter doch ein wenig länger als du und glaube zu wissen, was zu ihr passt und womit sie besser zurecht kommt. Es ist auch vollkommen egal, ob man das auch mit dem Android irgendwie kann oder nicht. Du hast ja schon gezeigt, wie du das mit deinem Server machst, was meine Mutter nur mit ihrem Standard-Medienverwaltungsprogramm iTunes auf ihrem MacBook macht - wenn ich ihr diesen Workflow andrehen wollen würde, schmeißt sie nicht nur das Handy, sondern auch mich hochkant raus.


----------



## Scroll (12. Juli 2011)

Also so wie ihr da redet hört es sich ja schrecklich an, für den einen gibt es ausschließlich apple mit ios  und für den anderen bloss abdroid von google. Ich persönlich hatte bis letzte woche auch ein iphone 3gs und war damit super zufrieden, keine ruckler, alle apps liefen ohne probleme, handy einfach zu bedienen usw, ums kurz zu machen für mich ein top handy.

Dann letzte woche ein sgs2 gekauft da ich mein handy auch zum fotogtafieren uns videos aufnehmen bei nacht alles solche punkte wo apple leider versagt hat bisher auch beim iphone 4, würde das iphone 5/4s nicht solange auf sich warten lassen wäre ich jetzt möglicherweise noch immer bei apple. Ich finde bloss apple unterbindet solche funktionen die eigentlich bei solch einem smartphone standart sein müssten in dieser region zuviel oder bietet sie erst gar nicht an. Facetime z.B. andere hersteller erlauben alle handys mit videotelefonie anzurufen, apple unterbindet es, andere hersteller erlauben bluetooth zu allen anderen geräten, apple unterbindet dies. Das sind kleinigkeiten aber die können doch schon ziemlich lästig sein, am schlimmsten fand ich itunes, bin damit nie zurechtgekommen was aber vllt auch mein eigenes verschulden war, einzig die update funktion ist spitze, da kann kein androide/wp7 handy mithalten, liegt aber vllt auch daran das apple bloss seine eigenen modelle updaten muss und nicht 20 andere von anderen herstellern.
Was ich ebenfalls noch erwähnen möchte ist der grandiose appstore, die apps dort sind qualitativ hochwertiger als bei android, dort ist man auch bereit mal 5€ für eine app zu bezahlen was man im market ja nicht so merkt an den kommentaren, das mag vllt auch am fehlendem bezahlsystem liegen wo.apple die nase um welten vorne hat mit den itunes karten z.B. 

Meine ansicht ist vllt mehr unausgegliche und kontra apple aber bei android habe ich noch nicht viele kritikpunkte gefunden bzw noch gar keine, liegt aber vllt auch daran das ich android seit noch nichtmal einer woche benutze (steinigt mich das ich mehr apple kontra gebe als android wie das hier ja eh schon lange genug so hin und her geht)

Mfg


----------



## hydro (13. Juli 2011)

> Meine ansicht ist vllt mehr unausgegliche und kontra apple aber bei  android habe ich noch nicht viele kritikpunkte gefunden bzw noch gar  keine, liegt aber vllt auch daran das ich android seit noch nichtmal  einer woche benutze (steinigt mich das ich mehr apple kontra gebe als  android wie das hier ja eh schon lange genug so hin und her geht)


Wieso denn, jeder hat doch seine eigenen Wertvorstellungen. Was die Kinder hier mit ihrem Kreuzzug für eine Firma bzw. Softwarehersteller durchführen ist schlichtweg lächerlich. Leider verstehe ich nicht warum der Eine den Anderen angreift und der Andere einsteigt und den Zirkus mitmacht. Die meisten hier sollten doch erwachsen genug sein um auf diverse Meinungen zu pfeifen.
Aber alles in allem eine sehr amüsierende Diskussion in diesem Thread (ich liebe ja solche Fanwars )

B2T:
Ich nutze iOS weil:
-kostenlose Videotelefonie zu anderen iOS-Nutzern (kenne davon recht viele)
-simple Sync
-iPhone 4 hat ein wundervolles Design, ausgezeichnete Materialien, Verarbeitung
-läuft absolut sauber und stabil
-gibt für jeden Dreck eine App, die kein Mensch brauch
-ganz brauchbare Kamera, trotz geringer Megapixel (hat man leider nix zum Angeben  )
-sehr guter mp3 Player, guter KH-Ausgang
-Display gefällt mir besser als amoled
-optimale Größe
-relativ Wertstabil (auch wenn künstlich von Apple geregelt)
-zum Zeitpunkt der Anschaffung Android noch ziemlich überlegen gewesen

Viele Punkte hängen natürlich mit iPhone an sich zusammen, aber leider gibt es iOS und iPhone nur im Dopplepack. :/

Was mich noch interessieren würde, wozu brauche ich HDMI am Handy, kein Geld für einen BD-Player (der Akku haelt doch nichtmal einen Film durch... ), oder ist es damit einfacher die illegal geladenen HD-Filme auf den HD-TV abzuspielen?

Interessant auch der Punkt das man mit Android Musik/Videos von jedem PC ziehen kann ohne iTunes, kenne mich mit Urhebergeschichten nicht richtig aus, aber ist es nicht illegal wenn jemand seine gerippten CDs, oder geladenen mp3s z.B. an Dritte weitergibt?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (13. Juli 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Warum braucht ihr Costum ROMs? Kann man ohne diese nicht genug mit euren Geräten machen, oder laufen sie im Ursprungszustand einfach nicht gut?


 Weil das Customrom OpenVPN unterstützt.



syn0ox schrieb:


> Ich versteh'  immer noch nicht das Problem, was du hast, wenn jemand, nachdem du  sagtest, dass iPhone-Käufer "sie nicht mehr alle haben",  sagt, dass es  vielleicht doch Leute gibt, die damit zufriedener sind - nur weil er dir  nicht sofort 'ne Liste mit Punkten gegeben hat, die anderen Leuten  gefallen könnten?


So eine Liste ist doch wohl das Mindeste, um eine sachlich Diskussion zu führen, oder? Sonst führt es zu nichts anderem als 20 Posts als "X ist besser" - "ne, Y ist besser" - was hat davon jemand? Nichts. Ohne zumindest einen Hauch von Argumenten, WARUM es für Leute passend ist, ist die Aussage shclicht für den Arsch. Auch wenn ihr solche oberflächlichen Aussagen liebt, weil ihr euch eine sachlich Begründung spart 



syn0ox schrieb:


> Inwiefern tun wir das nicht? Wenn wir  das nicht tun, was tun wir denn dann? Hier hat doch bis jetzt noch  niemand gesagt, dass Android komplett beschissen o. ä. ist, sondern nur  gesagt, dass man auch mit iOS zufriedener sein kann, was du aber mit  allen Mitteln bekämpfst.


Japp es wurde behauptet, dass man mit iOS zufriedener sein kann. Ohne Begründung. Das ist also (kurz gesagt) Bullshit. Das ist nichts mehr als "iOS ist aber doch besser, Basta! *aufdenBodenaufstampf*" - wenn ihr sonst keine bessere Argumentation habt, dann lasst es doch lieber bleiben 



syn0ox schrieb:


> Von 'überhaupt nicht nutzen' im  Bezug auf Laien ("Deshalb hab ich ja genau geschrieben [...]") lässt  sich da aber mal überhaupt nichts rauslesen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war doch  überhaupt noch gar nicht die Rede von DAUs. Zeigst du's mir,  Mistadon flankendiskriminator?


Für einen DAU, der kein Highend-Handy braucht, gilt mein von vorneherein genannter Punkt natürlich umso mehr, weil der Preisunterschied noch größer wird. Zu einem aktuellen Dualcore-Android sind es vllt "nur" 200€ Unterschied, bei manchem preiswerten Android dagegen sogar mehr als 500€. Das damit mein angesprochener Punkt natürlich noch stärker ins Gewicht fällt ist klar. Und das du noch viel weniger dagegen sagen kannst fällt auch auf, sonst würdest du nicht mit so kleingeistiger Erbsenzählerei anfangen 



syn0ox schrieb:


> Hachja...  Ich gab mit meiner Mutter nur ein Beispiel für eine Person, die *mit  einem iPhone zufriedener ist als mit einem Android-Gerät*, und machte  keine Aussagen zur allgemeinen Bedienbarkeit anhand meiner Mutter.  Solche Personen kann es aber ja leider in deinen Augen nicht geben. So  kompliziert war das jetzt gar nicht, oder?


Hatte deine Mutter mal ein Androidgerät? Nein? Also ist diese Aussage reinste Phantasie von dir. Nur weil deine Mutter mit einem iPhone zufrieden ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie mit einem Android nicht genauso zufrieden oder sogar zufriedener wäre. Aber genau diese Erfindung von "Fakten" zeigt dann eben, worum es dir in dieser Diskussion geht. Geht nämlich gar nicht um eine sachliche Diskussion sondern nur darum, dein Spielzeug schön zu reden.



syn0ox schrieb:


> Nee nee, wenn meine Erfahrungen nicht zählen, dann zählen deine auch nicht.


Gut. Mutter also gestrichen. Was spricht jetzt noch für ein iPhone? Ich warte doch noch auf die unvorstellbar lange Liste von grandiosen Vorzügen von iPhones, die mehrere Hundert € Aufpreis aufwiegen. Bisher kam ja außer ein bisschen Sync und Bedienung nicht viel 



syn0ox schrieb:


> Selbst  wenn das die einzigen Pluspunkte wären, darf man sich doch sicherlich  nach diesen Punkten richten, wenn sie wichtig für einen sind, und sich  für dieses Telefon entscheiden, oder?


Nicht wirklich, da ein Android genauso einfach zu bedienen ist.



syn0ox schrieb:


> Was nun noch weitere  Pluspunkte sind, lässt sich ganz einfach erkennen, wenn du dir diesen  Thread hier durchliest. Das geht vom hochwertigeren und sichereren  AppStore, die wertigeren Materialien, das bessere und einfachere  Zusammenspiel mit anderen Geräten (v.a. in Mac-Umgebung), die bessere  Versorgung durch Zubehörhersteller, die Preisstabilität, das flüssige  System ohne Ruckler, dem besseren Umgang mit Exchange bis hin zu der  genannten einfacheren Bedienbarkeit. Alles für dich natürlich überhaupt  keine Pluspunkte, die du nun selbstverständlich alle widerlegen wirst,  wie ich jetzt schon weiß, denn sonst würdest du ja kein Android-Gerät  besitzen - das interessiert jemanden, der nach diesen Kriterien kaufen  möchte aber herzlich wenig.


Aha, du hast also einen Exchangeserver? Interessant  Das was ich da habe und nutze ist ja unzumutbar, aber Exchange ist ein MUSS!!!1111 

Zum Thema "hochwertiger Appstore" hat man ja in den Kommentaren von Heise lesen, wo auf einmal die Applenutzer ankamen und auf einmal behauptet haben, dass sie ja alle zig hunderte Apps geladen haben weil der großteil ja Schrott wäre. Aber hey: Einbildung ist ja bekanntlich auch ne Bildung 

Hochwertige Materialien? Genau, und dann sieht man alle die iPhonenutzer mit so einem schicken Kondom um ihr iPhone aus billigstem Plastik rumrennen, weil das Glas/Metall schlicht zu glatt ist 

Und was bringt mir ein flüssiges System, wenn der Browser auf dem iPhone doppelt solange braucht wie unter Android?
YouTube - ‪LG star optimus 2x vs iPhone 4 vs Samsung Galaxy S.flv‬‏

Und dabei lädt das LG auch mal eben so noch Flash mit 



syn0ox schrieb:


> Unter Custom-Made verstehe  ich allerdings auch jedes Mal ein gewisses Etwas und nicht nur das  ständige gebetsmühlenartige Wiederholen, was für Applejünger wir doch  wären, nur weil wir erklären, dass für manche Menschen vielleicht das  iPhone das bessere Gerät ist. Rein aus ernstem Interesse: Wie alt bist  du eigentlich?


Warum sollte man die Wahrheit nicht wiederholen? Auch wenn du sie nicht wahrhaben willst?



syn0ox schrieb:


> Also, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht,  kenne ich meine Mutter doch ein wenig länger als du und glaube zu  wissen, was zu ihr passt und womit sie besser zurecht kommt. Es ist auch  vollkommen egal, ob man das auch mit dem Android irgendwie kann oder  nicht. Du hast ja schon gezeigt, wie du das mit deinem Server machst,  was meine Mutter nur mit ihrem Standard-Medienverwaltungsprogramm iTunes  auf ihrem MacBook macht - wenn ich ihr diesen Workflow andrehen wollen  würde, schmeißt sie nicht nur das Handy, sondern auch mich hochkant  raus.


 Man sieht wie wenig Ahnung du hast: iTunes kommt mit den Synchronisierungen, die ich da mache nicht mal ansatzweise mit. Alles was über 1<->1 (PC/Mac<->Handy) hinausgeht, geht mit iTunes nicht. Oder wie synchronisierst du die Bookmarks, History und Passwörter im Browser über 5 Geräte? Na? Gar nicht? Hups. Aber hauptsache mal wieder Bullshit erzählen und dann rumheulen, wenn man dich Applejünger nennt. Was anderes bleibt bei deiner "Argumentationsweise" gar nicht übrig.


----------



## hydro (13. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe weder ein kondom noch folie noch socke oder irgendwas um mein handy, seit 1jahr und hab keinen kratzer. Uebrigens das erste handy bei dem das so ist, mein altes nokia davor hatte nach 2monaten den ersten von 3 displaybruechen, ich gehe also nich zimperlich mit handys um.

Warum sollte der otto normal user mit 5 rechnern syncen wollen? Du solltest nicht unbedingt von einer randgruppe auf andere schliessen.

Cool es gibt ein besseres und guenstigeres handy, was sogar flash kann (woohooo), die pornoindustrie ist schon teilweise auf html5 umgestiegen, also nur noch eine frage der zeit. Und ich kann ohne flash popups und werbung auf dem handy leben! 

Er es faellt dir wirklich schwer zu verstehen, dass es menschen gibt die sachen anders (falsch) sehen als du? Ist doch schoen das dein android dir gefaellt, allein die optik sagt MIR iphone > rest und wenn mir dir optik am wichtigsten ist, dann interessiert mich nicht das android kaffee kochen kann oder staubsaugen ( weil android ja scheinbar alles kann ). Oder suchst du die frauen und autos auch nur danach aus wie viel sie koennen und wie billig es sein kann? 
Auf die gefahr hin von einem wuetendend fanboy angegriffen zu werden...


----------



## Falk (13. Juli 2011)

Bei mir war die Entscheidung einfach: ich hatte vorher ein iPhone 3G und dafür im Laufe von zwei Jahren einiges an Apps gekauft - das wollte ich natürlich weiter verwenden. Außerdem kann so meine Frau das 3G weiterverwenden.

Zusammen mit einem Macbook Pro und einem iPad 2 ergibt sich daraus eine ganz gut harmonierende "Apple-Welt". Ich könnte zwar sicher das alles auch mit Android realisieren, aber dazu bin ich schlicht zu faul  Außerdem gefällt mir das Design.


----------



## PEG96 (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn man beruflich Exchange braucht, da die Firma das schon lange etabliert hat, fällt Android leider raus, ich verstehe nicht, warum die das nicht endlich mal geregelt bekommen.
Es gibt viele Leute in unserer und anderen Firmen, die an Android interessiert sind, jedoch steht bei denen Android einfach aufgrund des Exchangebugs nicht zur Debatte. 
Deine tolle Lösung würden die Admins und der Rest der Firma sicherlich nicht machen, denn der Exchange läuft seit Jahren fehlerfrei und alle kommen prima mit dem iPhone zurecht.


----------



## Mistadon (13. Juli 2011)

creat1ve schrieb:


> Äh, was du mit der Auflistung sagen willst,  verstehe ich jetzt nicht so recht. Entweder hast du mich falsch  verstanden oder ich verstehe dich falsch. (Das von dir mit [...]  verkürzte Zitat verdreht die Aussage von mir nämlich komplett. Genau  dass man bei Android dank der von dir genannten Sachen mehr  Möglichkeiten und Freiheiten hat, wenn man das nötige Wissen und  Interesse hat, wollte ich ja sagen. Ich fragte flankendiskriminator ja  nur, woher er meint, dass ich genau dies nicht verstehe. )


Entschuldigung, dann habe ich den Post falsch verstanden.

Flash finde ich übrigens sehr praktisch. Ich benutze für gewöhnlich Opera Mini, was keinen hat und extrem schnell ist (die Daten werden stark komprimiert), aber keinen Flash Player hat. Wenn ich aber mal Flash brauche/möchte steige ich auf den Standardbrowser um. Mit Werbung muss ich mich schon lange nicht mehr rumplagen, da gebührt der Dank Unrevoked, Alpharev (<=für den Root) und dem AdFree Team 



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Grundsätzliche Frage an die  Leute, die Costum ROMs und Overcklocking als "Feature" bezeichnen:
> 
> Warum  müsst ihr ein Smartphone (!) übertakten? Läuft es euch nicht schnell  genug? Bei mir ruckelt der Homescreen selbst bei ~40% Übertakung  _genau _so wie ohne.
> Warum braucht ihr Costum ROMs? Kann man  ohne diese nicht genug mit euren Geräten machen, oder laufen sie im  Ursprungszustand einfach nicht gut?
> ...


Overclocking: Wenn das Display aus ist geht es so auf 128Mhz runter, was sehr viel Akku spart. Wenn ich jedoch spiele, z.B. Angry Birds oder anderes geht es auf 748 hoch, was wirklich viel bringt.
Custom Roms: Wenn ich mein Handy nicht regelmäßig verändere langweile ich mich  ich probiere gerne Sachen aus, dazu gehören in erster Linie Launcher (Benutzeroberflächen, gibts im Market) und hin und wieder Custom Roms.

P.S. Ich glaube, dass es nicht gerechtfertigt ist, Android-Handys als Plastikhandys zu bezeichnen. Das iPhone 3GS hat eine Rückseite aus Plastik, die auch schon wegen Brüchigkeit aufgefallen ist (kein hochwertiger Kunststoff).
P.P.S Schaut euch mal den neuen Android-Market an oO http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ezio (13. Juli 2011)

> Aha, du hast also einen Exchangeserver? Interessant  Das was ich da habe und nutze ist ja unzumutbar, aber Exchange ist ein MUSS!!!1111


OpenVPN ist also wichtig und Exchange nicht? 
iOS unterstützt übrigens beides standardmäßig.


----------



## syn0ox (13. Juli 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Für einen DAU, der kein Highend-Handy braucht, gilt mein von vorneherein genannter Punkt natürlich umso mehr, weil der Preisunterschied noch größer wird. Zu einem aktuellen Dualcore-Android sind es vllt "nur" 200€ Unterschied, bei manchem preiswerten Android dagegen sogar mehr als 500€. Das damit mein angesprochener Punkt natürlich noch stärker ins Gewicht fällt ist klar. Und das du noch viel weniger dagegen sagen kannst fällt auch auf, sonst würdest du nicht mit so kleingeistiger Erbsenzählerei anfangen



Verstehst du mich nicht oder willst du mich einfach nicht verstehen?



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Hatte deine Mutter mal ein Androidgerät? Nein? Also ist diese Aussage reinste Phantasie von dir. Nur weil deine Mutter mit einem iPhone zufrieden ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie mit einem Android nicht genauso zufrieden oder sogar zufriedener wäre. Aber genau diese Erfindung von "Fakten" zeigt dann eben, worum es dir in dieser Diskussion geht. Geht nämlich gar nicht um eine sachliche Diskussion sondern nur darum, dein Spielzeug schön zu reden.



Ich kenne meine Mutter. Ich weiß, dass du definitiv nicht einschätzen kannst, wie sie technisch gesehen tickt. Ich weiß, wie sie mit Technik umgeht. Ich weiß, dass sie mit iOS zufriedener ist als sie es mit Android wäre. Ich weiß auch, dass sie mit ihrem aktuellen Auto zufriedener wäre, als mit meinem, ohne dass sie jemals beide gefahren hat. Ich kann tatsächlich viele Dinge als für mich oder anderen mir nahestehenden Personen besser einschätzen als andere Dinge, ohne jemals die Alternative ausprobiert zu haben. Das ist Menschenkenntnis und wohl scheinbar eine dir fehlende Fähigkeit. Ich weiß, dass vielleicht wieder ein anderer Mensch auf der Welt mit Android zufriedener ist. Von einer Person, die wie ein wütender Gorilla durch ein Forum prescht, weil jemand eine andere Meinung hat, brauche ich mir definitiv nichts über meine Mutter sagen lassen.

Der einzige, der hier sein Spielzeug schön redet, scheinst wohl leider du zu sein - du kannst es ja noch nicht einmal haben, dass jemand mit iOS zufriedener ist, und verfällst in Beleidigungen und Provokationen.

Mir geht es einzig allein darum, dass ein Mensch auch mit iOS zufriedener sein kann als mit Android. Andersrum genauso. Dass du dies einfach nicht verstehst, ist mir schleierhaft.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Gut. Mutter also gestrichen. Was spricht jetzt noch für ein iPhone? Ich warte doch noch auf die unvorstellbar lange Liste von grandiosen Vorzügen von iPhones, die mehrere Hundert € Aufpreis aufwiegen. Bisher kam ja außer ein bisschen Sync und Bedienung nicht viel



Die Liste, die ich dir angeblich nicht aufzeigte, habe ich dir im gleichen Beitrag geliefert. Was ich als Pluspunkte empfinde, steht dort drin. Ob diese Punkte nun von dir als Pluspunkte für einen Aufpreis von mehreren Hundert Euro genehmigt und akzeptiert werden, ist mir da herzlich egal, da nicht du mit meinem Telefon zufrieden sein musst, sondern ich.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> , du hast also einen Exchangeserver? Interessant  Das was ich da habe und nutze ist ja unzumutbar, aber Exchange ist ein MUSS!!!1111



Ich gehe arbeiten und dort wird sowas tatsächlich gebraucht. Womöglich wirst du mir nun auch im Folgenden erklären, warum wir das alles nicht brauchen, warum das so ******* ist, und und und. Wenn du willst, kannst du meinen Chef überzeugen - ich rechne dir da aber eher weniger Chancen aus, denn er lässt sich nicht gerne beleidigen.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Thema "hochwertiger Appstore" hat man ja in den Kommentaren von Heise lesen, wo auf einmal die Applenutzer ankamen und auf einmal behauptet haben, dass sie ja alle zig hunderte Apps geladen haben weil der großteil ja Schrott wäre. Aber hey: Einbildung ist ja bekanntlich auch ne Bildung
> 
> Hochwertige Materialien? Genau, und dann sieht man alle die iPhonenutzer mit so einem schicken Kondom um ihr iPhone aus billigstem Plastik rumrennen, weil das Glas/Metall schlicht zu glatt ist
> 
> ...



Es hat wirklich eine gewisse Komik, dass du nun genau das machst, was ich oben schrieb.

"Alles für dich natürlich überhaupt keine Pluspunkte, die du nun selbstverständlich alle widerlegen wirst, wie ich jetzt schon weiß, denn sonst würdest du ja kein Android-Gerät besitzen - das interessiert jemanden, der nach diesen Kriterien kaufen möchte aber herzlich wenig."

Die von mir genannten Pluspunkte zerschmetterst du direkt und relativierst sie, denn schließlich kannst du es auf keinen Fall haben, dass jemand etwas positiv am iPhone findet. Für mich und für viele andere Menschen sind dies aber Pluspunkte - ob du, ein Nutzer, der sich nur mit Provokationen zu behaupten weiß, irgendeines Forums, dies nun auch so siehst, interessiert diese Menschen eher weniger.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die Wahrheit nicht wiederholen? Auch wenn du sie nicht wahrhaben willst?



Weil es schlichtweg eine Form von Diskussionskultur ist, dem Diskussionspartner gegenüber Respekt zu zeigen. Wenn du auch im echten Leben jedem, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, Schimpfwörter an den Kopf wirst und ihn provozierst, wirst du definitiv nicht weit kommen. Dir scheinen grundlegende Fähigkeiten zu fehlen, die bei Gesprächen mit Menschen wichtig sind.

Wer es nicht schafft, seine Meinung zu sagen, ohne immer und immer wieder in einen Wahn aus Beleidigungen und Provokationen zu fallen, gehört hier definitiv nicht hin.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Man sieht wie wenig Ahnung du hast: iTunes kommt mit den Synchronisierungen, *die ich da mache* nicht mal ansatzweise mit. [...]


 
Wieso scheint es dir so weh zu tun, dass ein Mensch mit dem Betriebssystem, das du nicht gut findest, zufriedener ist als mit dem anderen? Ich hab' dir Punkte geliefert, die du nicht als Pluspunkte empfindest, und du hast Punkte genannt, die für mich auch keine Pluspunkte sind. Dass Dinge, "die [du] da mach[st]" nicht mit iTunes funktionieren, ist da auch egal - das bestätigt nur wieder, dass du scheinbar deine eigenen Interessen und Wünsche auf die ganze Welt projizierst.

Sorry, aber es reicht wirklich. Mit deiner penetranten, absolut ignoranten und beleidigenden Verhaltensweise hast du dich disqualifiziert. Mit dir lässt es sich einfach nicht diskutieren, da du in deiner eigenen Welt zu sein scheinst, in dem du andere Meinungen nicht akzeptieren möchtest.

Ich bleibe dabei, dass es möglich ist, dass eine Person mit iOS zufriedener sein kann als mit Android. Andersrum genauso. Solche Leute darf es aber in deinen Augen nicht geben. Von dir fühle ich mich nicht nur provoziert, sondern einfach nur noch verarscht.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (13. Juli 2011)

Also wenn ich auch noch was sagen darf!!;D Ich bin eingentlich relativ unvoreingenommen und sage:
1.Android ist ein schönes offenes Betriebssystem mit Buggs und Laggs und rucklern und einer schlechten Update-politik und ziehmlich überteuert.
2.I OS ist wenn man es subjektiv betrachtet ähnlich wie WP7 vom System her, die Updatepolitik ist gut man hat etwas wie ITunes und alles läuft so gut wie WP7.
3. WP7 hat wenn ich alle 3 Smartphones betrachte (SGS 1, Omnia 7, IPhone 4) keine schlechteren Dinge als die anderen und es fehlen auch keine Funktionen, wenn man bei allen das gleiche macht ist von der Geschwindigkeit das IPhone und das Omnia 7 auf dem gleichem Niveau und dann kommt das SGS mit weitem Abstand. Vom Design sind Omnia 7 und IPhone beide edler und besser als das SGS und wenn man sich den Preis anschaut, dann sollte man schon zugeben, dass WP7 kein schlechteres Betriebssystem ist und wer das Design mag dem sollte WP7 eigentlich gut gefallen. Kleine Anmerkung, dass Super amo Display vom Galaxy ist deutlich schlechter als dass vom Omnia 7. Ich würde sagen jeder soll es selbst entscheiden aber mit Android hat man meineserachtens kein Spaß!!! Und ich weiß ja wie es ist wenn man ein SGS hat dann sagt man dass ist dass tollste und wenn man ein IPhone hat ist das natürlich das tollste. Ich führe gerade immer SGS Iphone und Omnia7 mit mir herum und mache den Test und muss sagen: Im vergleich hatte ich mit WP7 noch keinen einzigen bug, bei dem IPhone ist die Facebook App leicht verbuggt und die Akkulaufzeit ist nicht so toll, ebenfalls überzeugt mich das Display und das Design im Praxistest nicht! Beim SGS sofort Kratzer am Backcover ohne, dass ich etwas getan habe und häufige Systemabstürze und Laggs nerven. Akkulaufzeit ist unter aller Sau, ich weiß nicht wie man ein solches Gerät Praxistauglich nennen kann!!


----------



## Mistadon (13. Juli 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich auch noch was sagen darf!!;D Ich bin eingentlich relativ unvoreingenommen und sage:
> 1.Android ist ein schönes offenes Betriebssystem mit Buggs und Laggs und rucklern und einer schlechten Update-politik und ziehmlich überteuert.
> 2.I OS ist wenn man es subjektiv betrachtet ähnlich wie WP7 vom System her, die Updatepolitik ist gut man hat etwas wie ITunes und alles läuft so gut wie WP7.
> 3. WP7 hat wenn ich alle 3 Smartphones betrachte (SGS 1, Omnia 7, IPhone 4) keine schlechteren Dinge als die anderen und es fehlen auch keine Funktionen, wenn man bei allen das gleiche macht ist von der Geschwindigkeit das IPhone und das Omnia 7 auf dem gleichem Niveau und dann kommt das SGS mit weitem Abstand. Vom Design sind Omnia 7 und IPhone beide edler und besser als das SGS und wenn man sich den Preis anschaut, dann sollte man schon zugeben, dass WP7 kein schlechteres Betriebssystem ist und wer das Design mag dem sollte WP7 eigentlich gut gefallen. Kleine Anmerkung, dass Super amo Display vom Galaxy ist deutlich schlechter als dass vom Omnia 7. Ich würde sagen jeder soll es selbst entscheiden aber mit Android hat man meineserachtens kein Spaß!!! Und ich weiß ja wie es ist wenn man ein SGS hat dann sagt man dass ist dass tollste und wenn man ein IPhone hat ist das natürlich das tollste. Ich führe gerade immer SGS Iphone und Omnia7 mit mir herum und mache den Test und muss sagen: Im vergleich hatte ich mit WP7 noch keinen einzigen bug, bei dem IPhone ist die Facebook App leicht verbuggt und die Akkulaufzeit ist nicht so toll, ebenfalls überzeugt mich das Display und das Design im Praxistest nicht! Beim SGS sofort Kratzer am Backcover ohne, dass ich etwas getan habe und häufige Systemabstürze und Laggs nerven. Akkulaufzeit ist unter aller Sau, ich weiß nicht wie man ein solches Gerät Praxistauglich nennen kann!!



Mein Kommentar dazu:

Zu 1: Android-Handys sind deutlich günstiger als iPhones. Das Galaxy S2, was extrem gut ist (abgesehen vom Plastik, aber das hat Apple auch schon verbaut), ist deutlich günstiger als das iPhone 4. Von daher ist das "überteuert" irgendwie... falsch. War dein Beitrag ironisch gemeint?
Bugs sind sehr wenige drin, mir selbst ist noch nie einer aufgefallen und die angeblich so schlechte Updatepolitik merkt man nur bei Low-End Handys wie dem Wildfire oder dem X10 Mini. Außerdem wird sich das ändern. 
Von Rucklern kann ich fast nichts berichten.

Zu 2: Das stimmt, auch wenn ich persönlich weder iTunes noch iOS mag, weil ich damit nicht zurechtkomme und iTunes bei mir nie fehlerfrei lief.

Zu 3: Naja, Tethering fehlt bei WP7, das benutze ich etwa 3-4x die Woche. Bei den Displays hat jeder seine eiene Meinung, aber Super-AmoLED ist nicht für jeden was. Ich halte die Farben für brilliant.
         Und ist das mit der Akkulaufzeit beim SGS nen Witz? Die Akkulaufzeit soll extrem gut sein. Hast du daran gedacht den Akku aufzuladen, das Display auszuschalten wenn du es in die Hosentasche steckst und auch mal das Tethering auszumachen?


Aber gut, dann ist Android eben nichts für dich. Du hast ja genug Auswahl.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (13. Juli 2011)

> Zu 1: Android-Handys sind deutlich günstiger als iPhones. Das Galaxy S2,  was extrem gut ist (abgesehen vom Plastik, aber das hat Apple auch  schon verbaut), ist deutlich günstiger als das iPhone 4. Von daher ist  das "überteuert" irgendwie... falsch. War dein Beitrag ironisch gemeint?
> Bugs sind sehr wenige drin, mir selbst ist noch nie einer aufgefallen  und die angeblich so schlechte Updatepolitik merkt man nur bei Low-End  Handys wie dem Wildfire oder dem X10 Mini. Außerdem wird sich das  ändern.
> Von Rucklern kann ich fast nichts berichten.



Ehhmm Also ich weiß ja nich 500 euro für das S2...Bei WP7 sind die Geräte weitaus Günstiger, sie haben zwar ein wenig schlechtere Technik aber die macht sich nicht bemerkbar. Das S1 kostet noch 300 und dass Omnia 7 welche eigentlich viel neuer und teurer war nur noch 220...Wie Bugs sind wenige drin??;D Ich weiß ja nich aber wenn man ständige fehler bei Apps hat oder der MP3Player scheiß Covers anzeigt nervt das!! WTF ich habe auf mein dähmliches Update fürs SGS mehrere Monate gewartet, bis es endlich raus kam.... Und wenn man ein IPhone oder WP7 benutzt und dann mit dem S1 scrollt denkt man wir sind 100 Jahre zürück!!!!



> Naja, Tethering fehlt bei WP7, das benutze ich etwa 3-4x die Woche


Gebe ich zu nervt ein wenig. WIrd aber hoffentlich bald kommen.



> Bei den Displays hat jeder seine eiene Meinung, aber Super-AmoLED ist nicht für jeden was


Ich meinte eher, dass das Display vom SGS ******* ist, weil die Farben künstlich und schlechter dargestellt werden wie im Omnia....Das Iphone ist nicht so farbenfroh aber realer...



> Und ist das mit der Akkulaufzeit beim SGS nen Witz? Die Akkulaufzeit  soll extrem gut sein. Hast du daran gedacht den Akku aufzuladen, das  Display auszuschalten wenn du es in die Hosentasche steckst und auch mal  das Tethering auszumachen?



Hahaha ich hab alles Probiert aber nach bereits ein paar Bildern mit der Kamera Videos und surfen war das Akku vom SGS nach 3-6 Stunden leer. Dass Omnia hällt mich Kamera benutzung und Youtube 5-10 Stunden....;D


----------



## ile (13. Juli 2011)

Ich will auch mitmachen... 

Für mich käme ein 650 € Gerät, das nur 3,5 Zoll groß ist, kein Flash kann, keine Widgets bietet und so restriktiv ist, dass es nicht zwingt, das dappische iTunes zu nutzen, schlichtweg nicht in Frage.

Ich kann aber sehr wohl verstehen, dass es Leute gibt, denen der beste (wenngleich auch teurere) AppStore und eine (in einer Apple-Umgebung) tatsächlich sehr gut funktionierende Syncronisation wichtiger sind.   

Also Leute: Kommt mal wieder runter, es gibt nicht DIE Wahrheit...


----------



## Mistadon (13. Juli 2011)

> Ehhmm Also ich weiß ja nich 500 euro für das S2...


Dualcore, geiler Akku, extremes Display, sehr dünn und leicht. DIESE Technik macht sich für jeden bemerkbar. Das iPhone 4 ist dicker, schwerer, "nur" Singlecore etc. und ist trotzdem viel teurer. Einen gewissen Preis muss man nunmal für High-End erwarten können!
Zudem sind sowohl das Omnia 7 als auch das SGS von Samsung. Sollten die nur weil es Android ist mehr Geld verlangen?



> Ich meinte eher, dass das Display vom SGS ******* ist, weil die Farben  künstlich und schlechter dargestellt werden wie im Omnia....Das Iphone  ist nicht so farbenfroh aber realer...


Das Omnia 7 hat auch Super-AmoLED. *selfowned*
Und ich habe ja schon gesagt, dass diese Farben nicht jedermanns Sache sind.



> Hahaha ich hab alles Probiert aber nach bereits ein paar Bildern mit der  Kamera Videos und surfen war das Akku vom SGS nach 3-6 Stunden leer.  Dass Omnia hällt mich Kamera benutzung und Youtube 5-10 Stunden....;D


Beide haben den gleichen Akku (1.500 mAh). In dem SGS ist aber ein besserer Grafikchip und trotz der gleichen Taktrate soll der Prozessor vom SGS auch etwas schneller sein. Zudem schluckt Android meines Wissens nach etwas mehr Leistung. Daraus erschließt sich höherer Stromverbrauch, was die Akkulaufzeit etwas senkt. Um 4h wird es sich aber auf gar keinen Fall handeln. Ich denke mal du hast da etwas übertrieben.

An Ile: Natürlich gibt es das nicht und das habe ich auch nie behauptet. Ich lege auch nur Fakten vor.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (13. Juli 2011)

> Dualcore, geiler Akku, extremes Display, sehr dünn und leicht.


Also der Dual-Core macht sich eigentlich nie bemerkbar, lieber ein 1,4 Ghz Prozi, das Display ist nicht besser als das vom SGS oder Omnia 7, dass Akku hällt trotzdem wenn überhaupt so lange wie das vom SGS und dünn is ganz nett, aber auch leicht fallen zu lassen...und es ist PLASTIK!!!!!!!! P.S. Samsung liefert auch die besten Produkte....



> Das Omnia 7 hat auch Super-AmoLED. *selfowned*
> Und ich habe ja schon gesagt, dass diese Farben nicht jedermanns Sache sind.


Willst dus nicht verstehen?;D Ich meine bei gleichen Fotos beim SGS und Omnia 7, hat das Omnia 7 bessere Farben, wenn du willst kann ich dir davon ein Bidl schicken^^ Trotz des gleichen Displays^^



> In dem SGS ist aber ein besserer Grafikchip und trotz der gleichen  Taktrate soll der Prozessor vom SGS auch etwas schneller sein. Zudem  schluckt Android meines Wissens nach etwas mehr Leistung. Daraus  erschließt sich höherer Stromverbrauch, was die Akkulaufzeit etwas  senkt. Um 4h wird es sich aber auf gar keinen Fall handeln. Ich denke  mal du hast da etwas übertrieben.



Habe ich nicht!!!!!!! Wenn du möchtest schicke ich dir ein Beweisvideo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mistadon (13. Juli 2011)

> Also der Dual-Core macht sich eigentlich nie bemerkbar


Hast du das SGS? Wenn du das SGS hast, kannst du keinen Unterschied  von Single- zu Dualcore erkennen, weil das SGS nur Singlecore hat. Das SGS2 hat Dualcore, und Dualcore merkt man, vor allem wenn es denn mal richtig unterstützt wird.



> das Display ist nicht besser als das vom SGS oder Omnia 7


Von welchem Display ist die Rede? Es gibt eig. kein bessseres Display als das Super AmoLED, was nunmal im Omnia 7 (wo du die Farben gut fandest) und beim SGS(2) (wo du die Farben schlecht fandest) verbaut ist.



> leicht fallen zu lassen...und es ist PLASTIK!


Jedes Handy fällt hin und wieder auf den Boden. Doch Plastik ist recht flexibel, vor allem der den Samsung verwendet. Plastik schützt in vielen Fällen besser als Aluminium. Es behält seine Form und verbiegt sich nicht. Splittern tut es fast nie.
Und da du Apple ja so gut findest: Die haben beim 3GS auch ne Menge Plastik verbaut (die gesamte Rückseite).



> Willst dus nicht verstehen?;D Ich meine bei gleichen Fotos beim SGS und  Omnia 7, hat das Omnia 7 bessere Farben, wenn du willst kann ich dir  davon ein Bidl schicken^^ Trotz des gleichen Displays^^


Technisch unmöglich, aber kannste gerne machen. Aber auf beiden Displays muss das gleiche angezeigt werden. Nen farbenprächtiges Bild mit hohen Kontrasten wäre gut.



> P.S. Samsung liefert auch die besten Produkte....


Ja, warum findest du dann das SGS so schlecht? Zur Info: Das SGS ist auch von Samsung. SGS steht für Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## stahlschnabel (13. Juli 2011)

Jedesmal wenn ich hier lese, habe ich ein Déjà-vu...

Und zum zehnten mal, lese ich, das sgs2 ist leichter und dünner. Jetzt mal ernsthaft, 30 Gramm mehr oder weniger sind ein Argument? Und ja klar, dünner! Wieviel? Nichtmal einen mm dünner.. Dass man dann, sowas als Argument bringt, ist cool, man vergisst aber dann immer wieder, dass es ein ganz kleines bisschen breiter ist. Was mich nichtmal stören würe. In diesem Zusammenhang sollte man es aber dann schon auch erwähnen.

Und seitdem die unsachlichen Kommentare meistens und verstärkt von einer bestimmten Seite kommen ... bin ich mir noch sicherer, dass ich die richtige Marke gekauft habe.


----------



## Mistadon (13. Juli 2011)

Stahlschnabel: 30 Gramm sind in diesem Fall fast 30%. Sind 30% wenig? Und ein mm sind auch mehr als 10%, auch nicht wenig, oder?
Und Breite ist überhaupt kein Argument, dann könntest du ja sagen dass mein Handy das beste Handy ist weil es am kleinsten ist  das SGS(2) ist halt für Leute mit großen Händen.
Und auf wen exakt bezieht sich das mit den unsachlichen Kommentaren?

Mich interessiert übrigens wirklich, wie die Displayqualität unterschiedlich sein soll. Ein Foto wäre schon interessant. Ich meine, was er über die Displays des Omnia 7 und SGS gesagt hat ist schlichtweg unmöglich. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre ein Produktionsfehler (fast auszuschließen) oder der gute, alte Placebo-Effekt.


----------



## stahlschnabel (13. Juli 2011)

Don, du wirst doch wohl unsachliche Kommentare selbst erkennen  Ich merke mir doch keine Namen!

Ich wiege ca. 90kg .. da sind 30 gramm doch nicht viel. Ich habe da kein Problem dieses Gewicht extra zu stämmen.

Fühl dich jetzt mal nicht angesprochen, es geht allgemein um alle Kommentare die man so im Internet liest.


----------



## Mistadon (13. Juli 2011)

Die 30 Gramm beziehen sich ja nicht auf dich und da sind 30g wirklich egal. Aber bei einem 100g schweren Handy ist das viel.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (13. Juli 2011)

> Hast du das SGS? Wenn du das SGS hast, kannst du keinen Unterschied  von  Single- zu Dualcore erkennen, weil das SGS nur Singlecore hat. Das SGS2  hat Dualcore, und Dualcore merkt man, vor allem wenn es denn mal  richtig unterstützt wird


na ja nur bei anwendungen, die dies unterstützen, die sind noch Magelware^^



> Von welchem Display ist die Rede? Es gibt eig. kein bessseres Display  als das Super AmoLED, was nunmal im Omnia 7 (wo du die Farben gut  fandest) und beim SGS(2) (wo du die Farben schlecht fandest) verbaut  ist.





> Technisch unmöglich, aber kannste gerne machen. Aber auf beiden Displays  muss das gleiche angezeigt werden. Nen farbenprächtiges Bild mit hohen  Kontrasten wäre gut.


Also ich meine, dass das Omnia 7 und das SGS bei gleichem Display komplett andere Farben haben!!!! Wie soll ich dir das Foto schicken? Und das S-AmoLED Plus ist nicht besser vom Bild her;D



> Jedes Handy fällt hin und wieder auf den Boden. Doch Plastik ist recht  flexibel, vor allem der den Samsung verwendet. Plastik schützt in vielen  Fällen besser als Aluminium. Es behält seine Form und verbiegt sich  nicht. Splittern tut es fast nie.
> Und da du Apple ja so gut findest: Die haben beim 3GS auch ne Menge Plastik verbaut (die gesamte Rückseite).


WTF was machst du mit deinem Handy mein Handy is mir noch nie runtergefallen!! Das SGS ist nach 2 Tagen am Backcover total verkratzt und das Omnia ist noch wie neu!!!!!!!!!



> a, warum findest du dann das SGS so schlecht? Zur Info: Das SGS ist auch von Samsung. SGS steht für Samsung Galaxy S


Hab ich nicht behauptet, nur manche Dinge sind im Verglich zu WP7 und Ios schlechter und ich mag Samsung am liebsten, denn sie haben eine gute Qualität, guten Support und sehr schöne Produkte, ich persönlich kaufen nur Samsung Festplatten laufwerke Laptops Handys Waschmacshinen Soundanlagen Kühlschränke und Staubsauger von denen  Und warum verkaufst du mich eigentlich für blöd;D


----------



## Mistadon (13. Juli 2011)

> na ja nur bei anwendungen, die dies unterstützen, die sind noch Magelware^^


Auf Kern 1 das OS, auf Kern 2 die Anwendung. Multicore-Andwendungen gibt es noch kaum, aber dasselbe hat man am Anfang bei PCs auch gesagt.



> Also ich meine, dass das Omnia 7 und das SGS bei gleichem Display komplett andere Farben haben!!!!


Ist dir nicht klar wie absurd das klingt? Vllt. schon mal an den Placebo-Effekt gedacht? Es ist Schwachsinn, die verbauen exakt das gleiche Display, auch dieselbe Auflösung. Du bildest dir das ein. Du dachtest es sei ein schlechteres beim SGS und jetzt sieht es für dich auch so aus.



> WTF was machst du mit deinem Handy


Zwei mal runtergefallen, mehr nicht! Das halten die aus.

Aber ich will ich jetzt nicht vom Omnia 7 abbringen. Kauf es dir, hab Spaß damit.

Ich ziehe mich jetzt aus diesem Thread zurück, ich sehe keinen Sinn mehr und habe zudem zu viel Anderes zu tun.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (13. Juli 2011)

> Ist dir nicht klar wie absurd das klingt? Vllt. schon mal an den  Placebo-Effekt gedacht? Es ist Schwachsinn, die verbauen exakt das  gleiche Display, auch dieselbe Auflösung. Du bildest dir das ein. Du  dachtest es sei ein schlechteres beim SGS und jetzt sieht es für dich  auch so aus.



Lass es mich dir wenigstens beweisen!!!!!!! Ich lad hier morgen Bilder vom beiden Handys im Vergleich rein;D


----------



## stahlschnabel (13. Juli 2011)

haben vielleicht verschiedene grafikchips und andere grundeinstellungen. ne ati macht ja auch ein andres bild als ne nvidia.


----------



## PEG96 (14. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Display kommt vor, das stand auch mal in der c't, vom Sinn her so( muss den Artikel morgen mal suchen) die Farben(Farbstiche bei s-amoled) sind Glückssache und es gibt sehr große fertigungsschwangungen, sodass wir 2mal dieselben Geräte hör haben und das eine einen Blaustich und das andere einen grünstich hat, dies ist bei mehreren Handys bis jetzt der Fall gewesen. 
Wie gesagt, ist so in etwas sinngemäß.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich hier schon wieder alle paar Seiten lesen muss "android ruckelt/stockt!" frage ich mich dauernd, welche Billigandroiden ihr da als Vergleich nehmt.

Denn selbst beim etwas "älterem" Desire HD stockt rein garnichts, selbst wenn hier Ca 5 Apps synchron laufen.


Was mich persönlich bei WP7 stört ist die Bindung an den entspechenden Store (wie auch immer er heißt). Ohne das Programm gibt es nichtmal Firmwareupdates.


----------



## ile (14. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Display kommt vor, das stand auch mal in der c't, vom Sinn her so( muss den Artikel morgen mal suchen) die Farben(Farbstiche bei s-amoled) sind Glückssache und es gibt sehr große fertigungsschwangungen, sodass wir 2mal dieselben Geräte hör haben und das eine einen Blaustich und das andere einen grünstich hat, dies ist bei mehreren Handys bis jetzt der Fall gewesen.
> Wie gesagt, ist so in etwas sinngemäß.



Dieser Farbstich ist auch der Grund, warum ich S-AMOLEDs nicht mag. In welcher c't war denn der Artikel?


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Farbstich ist auch der Grund, warum ich S-AMOLEDs nicht mag. In welcher c't war denn der Artikel?



Es ist ja nicht nur der teilweise auftretende Farbstich. Mich stören vielmehr die unnatürlichen Farben.
Wenn man sich darauf ein Bild anguckt und das gleiche Bild auch als Foto hat, bemerkt man doch eine sehr starke Farbbetonung, die einfach nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (14. Juli 2011)

Also, dass Display bei meinem SGS hat einen Blaustich und soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist das Omnia 7 perfekt vom Display her von den Farben^^


----------



## BlackHawk3 (14. Juli 2011)

> Wenn ich hier schon wieder alle paar Seiten lesen muss "android  ruckelt/stockt!" frage ich mich dauernd, welche Billigandroiden ihr da  als Vergleich nehmt.
> 
> Denn selbst beim etwas "älterem" Desire HD stockt rein garnichts, selbst wenn hier Ca 5 Apps synchron laufen.


Sagen wir mal so es ist zwar alles flüssig aber nicht perfekt flüssig...will heißen wenn ich bei beiden Geräten in den Kontakten scrolle, ist das WP7 einfach viel flüssiger, ebenso beim Bilder laden und beim Telefon drehen..


----------



## ile (14. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja nicht nur der teilweise auftretende Farbstich. Mich stören vielmehr die unnatürlichen Farben.



Ja, die stören mich auch noch.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> OpenVPN ist also wichtig und Exchange nicht?


Wer nutzt denn (privat) Exchange?



Ezio schrieb:


> iOS unterstützt übrigens beides standardmäßig.


Und wieder mal nur Bullshit von dir. iOS unterstützt natürlich kein OpenVPN, das geht nur mit Jailbreak und einer 5€ App. Aber hauptsache mal wieder ******* gelabert, wie?



syn0ox schrieb:


> Verstehst du mich nicht oder willst du mich einfach nicht verstehen?


Ich glaub du verstehst dich selbst nichtmal. Aber kommt bei religiösen Fanatikern öfter vor hab ich mir mal sagen lassen... 



syn0ox schrieb:


> Ich  kenne meine Mutter. [...]


Ich hab den Rest mla gelöscht, weils eh nichts bringt.

Das ist eben das Problem mit euch Applejüngern: Wenn man was gegen euer geliebtes System sagt, kommt sofort die große Flamekeule. Fragt man dann mal genauer nach und möchte FAKTEN (!) haben, warum oder wieso iPhone oder whatever besser ist, dann kommt sofort die Oma/Tante/Mutter, die ja das Paradebeispiel ist und alles andere zählt nichts.

Schon das zeigt doch, dass es offensichtlich keine Fakten für iOS verglichen mit Android gibt, sonst würdest du sie hier aufzählen und nicht mit so Bullshit um die Ecke kommen.



syn0ox schrieb:


> Der einzige, der hier sein Spielzeug  schön redet, scheinst wohl leider du zu sein - du kannst es ja noch  nicht einmal haben, dass jemand mit iOS zufriedener ist, und verfällst  in Beleidigungen und Provokationen.
> 
> Mir geht es einzig allein  darum, dass ein Mensch auch mit iOS zufriedener sein kann als mit  Android. Andersrum genauso. Dass du dies einfach nicht verstehst, ist  mir schleierhaft.


Ich möchte nicht wissen, dass jemand mit iOS zufriedener ist, ich will die FAKTEN wissen. Die du (offensichtlich) nicht liefern kannst.



syn0ox schrieb:


> Die  von mir genannten Pluspunkte zerschmetterst du direkt und relativierst  sie, denn schließlich kannst du es auf keinen Fall haben, dass jemand  etwas positiv am iPhone findet. Für mich und für viele andere Menschen  sind dies aber Pluspunkte - ob du, ein Nutzer, der sich nur mit  Provokationen zu behaupten weiß, irgendeines Forums, dies nun auch so  siehst, interessiert diese Menschen eher weniger.


Eine einfache Bedienung kann kein Pluspunkt sien, wenn das für Android genauso gilt. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?



syn0ox schrieb:


> Weil es  schlichtweg eine Form von Diskussionskultur ist, dem Diskussionspartner  gegenüber Respekt zu zeigen. Wenn du auch im echten Leben jedem, der  nicht deiner Meinung ist, Schimpfwörter an den Kopf wirst und ihn  provozierst, wirst du definitiv nicht weit kommen. Dir scheinen  grundlegende Fähigkeiten zu fehlen, die bei Gesprächen mit Menschen  wichtig sind.


Och, soll ich dir nen Taschentuch geben, kleiner? 



syn0ox schrieb:


> Wer es nicht schafft, seine Meinung zu sagen, ohne  immer und immer wieder in einen Wahn aus Beleidigungen und  Provokationen zu fallen, gehört hier definitiv nicht hin.


Sagt jemand, der andere Leute sofort als "Fandroid" u.Ä. beschimpft 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...hones-android-wp7-i-os-4-a-2.html#post3193642

Aber ist ja oft so, dass religiöse Fanatiker direkt anfangne zu beleidigen. Bist also keine Ausnahme 



syn0ox schrieb:


> Wieso  scheint es dir so weh zu tun, dass ein Mensch mit dem Betriebssystem,  das du nicht gut findest, zufriedener ist als mit dem anderen? Ich hab'  dir Punkte geliefert, die du nicht als Pluspunkte empfindest, und du  hast Punkte genannt, die für mich auch keine Pluspunkte sind. Dass  Dinge, "die [du] da mach[st]" nicht mit iTunes funktionieren, ist da  auch egal - das bestätigt nur wieder, dass du scheinbar deine eigenen  Interessen und Wünsche auf die ganze Welt projizierst.


Ich synchronisiere mein Android besser, als das dein iTunes tut oder das deiner Mutter oder von sonstwem. Ergo kann die super synchronisierung kein Pluspunkt sien, was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Ich wollte von dir Fakten haben warum denn iOS nun besser sein soll als Android und du konntest bisher keine liefern. Ergo solltest du lieber mal kleine Brötchen backen.

Deine restlichen Heulereien habe ich mal gelöscht, ist ja nervig, wie die kleinen Trolle nachdem sie keine Argumente mehr haben nur noch rumflennen....


----------



## ile (16. Juli 2011)

Wozu ne Komödie anschauen, wenn man doch nur ins Forum gehen muss...


----------



## PEG96 (16. Juli 2011)

Stell dir vor, es gibt auch viele Leute, die ihr Smartphone beruflich nutzen, mit Exchange. 
Das größte Problem ist für mich, dass ich immer so lange auf Updates des jeweiligen Herstellers warten muss. 

BTW Du bist ja ein sich gut auskennender Androiduser, deshalb eine Frage: kann man das rooten und aufspielen von alternativen Firmwares wieder rückgängig machen und ist es für den Hersteller möglich zu erkennen, dass man die Firmware aufgespielt hat und das Gerät gerootet ist?


----------



## creat1ve (16. Juli 2011)

Mal ganz im Ernst: flankendiskriminator, das, was du hier veranstaltest, ist nur noch peinlich und vollkommen niveaulos -  hier schämt man sich ja fast schon fremd.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Juli 2011)

Es wäre angebracht, wenn die Herren sich wieder beruhigen. Persönliche Angriffe sind unnötig.

*B2T*


----------



## PEG96 (16. Juli 2011)

So ich habe den c't Test gefunden:
Ausgabe 13 dieses Jahres, Seite 70 im Artikel Schirmherren, dort gegen Ende des 5.Absatzes des Artikelteiles AMOLED vs. LCD
Zitat:" Die korrekte Farbkalibrierung ist unseren Erfahrungen nach Glückssache, unser Testgerät hatte einen leichten Grünstich."


----------



## Ezio (16. Juli 2011)

> Wer nutzt denn (privat) Exchange?


Ich bzw. meine Schule!



> Und wieder mal nur Bullshit von dir. iOS unterstützt natürlich kein OpenVPN, das geht nur mit Jailbreak und einer 5€ App. Aber hauptsache mal wieder ******* gelabert, wie?


bei meinem iPod steht ganz klar VPN in den Einstellungen!


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> bei meinem iPod steht ganz klar VPN in den Einstellungen!


 
Japp, bei meinem itouch und iPad auch - wie lautete auch noch der bekannte Satz vom Herr Nuhr?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> bei meinem iPod steht ganz klar VPN in den Einstellungen!


 VPN != VPN. Und daher auch OpenVPN != IPSec, L2TP, PPTP.

Letztere drei werden von quasi allem unterstützt (auch Windows, Andriod etc.), erstes (OpenVPN), aber nunmal nicht. Und (ums mal klar zu sagen, damit es bei zwei "Experten" hier hoffentlich mal durchdringt) auch nicht von Apple. Daher


DAEF13 schrieb:


> wie lautete auch noch der bekannte Satz vom Herr Nuhr?


 Ganz genau: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.

Ich hoffe vorallem Ezio hält sich daran mal, aber dann blieben wohl auch nur noch wenn überhaupt 10% seiner Posts übrig 

Was es nebenbei für OpenVPN unter iOS braucht:
Jailbreak + 5€ App

Ne, danke.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Juli 2011)

Viele aus meinem Bekanntenkreis haben das I-Phone was mir auch sehr gut gefällt.
Ich hab mir vor 3 Wochen das Defy gekauft um zu sehen ob ich bei der  nächsten Vertragsverlängerung auch ein Iphone nehme oder nicht.(bis  jetzt nur Symbian Handys gehabt zuletzt das Nokia X6)

Hab jetzt auch schon das original Android 2.1 und 2.2 von Motorola drauf  gehabt und seit dem Wochenende den CM7mod, ebenso hab ich übertakte. 
Mein Fazit es gibt da keinen wirklich großen Unterschied oder ich erkenne oder sehe ihn einfach nicht 
Egal ich lass jetzt CM7 drauf und die Übertaktung ist bei mir eher wegen dem Undervolten drauf.
Also man kann auch ohne das Androidhandy zu rooten,übertakten oder Mods aufspielen super damit "Arbeiten".

Was mich bissl stört ist das der Akku doch recht schnell leer ist, aber das ist ja bei allen Smartphones so.

WP7 hatte ich mir auch überlegt aber wollte doch dann erstmal warten wie  sich das so entwickelt denn noch ein totes Sys wie es Symbian ist wollt  ich mir nicht holen, außerdem muss ich ehrlich sagen dieses  Kastendesign gefällt mir irgendwie nicht.

Bis jetzt schauts so aus als ob ich bei Android bleibe. Oder eventuell doch nen Iphone 
 Kein Plan. Mir auch egal. Find beides gut, auch wenn ich keine Plus  Minus Tabelle aufstellen kann warum ich jenes oder welches habe oder  will wozu auch es ist und bleibt ein Handy. 
Das wichtige ist das derjenige der es Besitzt gut findet und damit klar  kommt, andere Meinungen sind da ehrlich gesagt egal, auch wenns  manche Menschen einfach nicht checken wollen.


----------



## NexusEXE (2. August 2011)

Android ist offener als ios und wp7.
Allerdings ist ein laden von maleware aus dem android market eher zu bewerkstellen als bei wp7 und ios, weil diese shops kontrolliert werden. 

Der nachteil an wp7 ist dad design, weil dieses ewige kachel hin und hergeschiebe mit der zeit etwas unattraktiv wird. Es mag schnell, leicht und stabil sein, aber das schönste ist warscheinlich ios. 

Vom appangebot her ist android der führer und so wird es auch bleiben, wenn apple seine bestimmen nicht auch nur ein bisschen lockert. 

Alles in allem bin ich eigentlich für android welches neben wp7 das grösste potenzial hat.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. August 2011)

WP7 ist mir zu schlecht konfigurierter. Ein Freund von mir kennt jemanden bei Facebook, der... naja etwas "freizügige" Bilder von sich drin hat.  Ein Bild davon wurde nun die ganze Zeit auf dem Homescreen angezeigt. Das da wegzubekommen war 'ne fummelei


----------



## NexusEXE (2. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> WP7 ist mir zu schlecht konfigurierter. Ein Freund von mir kennt jemanden bei Facebook, der... naja etwas "freizügige" Bilder von sich drin hat.  Ein Bild davon wurde nun die ganze Zeit auf dem Homescreen angezeigt. Das da wegzubekommen war 'ne fummelei



Was vor allem nervt ist, dass man die kacheln nicht verändern kann. Einzig un allein die Farben sind veränderbar.


----------



## ile (3. August 2011)

NexusEXE schrieb:
			
		

> Was vor allem nervt ist, dass man die kacheln nicht verändern kann. Einzig un allein die Farben sind veränderbar.



Diese Kachelerfindung ist ein kompletter Rotz - unflexibel und platzintensiv, totaler Flop mMn.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. August 2011)

WP7 ist abgesehen von den Apps richtig gut.   Es kann durchaus mit Android und iOS konkurrieren. Mit Mango wird WP7 mindestens gleichziehen


----------



## Ahab (5. August 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Diese Kachelerfindung ist ein kompletter Rotz - unflexibel und platzintensiv, totaler Flop mMn.


 
Absolute Geschmackssache. 

Ich finde es genial, deutlich übersichtlicher als Android und einfach schlanker. Für mich, der mit seinem Phone nicht gerade die Welt erobern will, ist es einfach wunderbar. Auch das konsistente Design finde ich deutlich eleganter als den kunterbunten Mix bei Android. Da kommt höchstens iOS ran.


----------



## Crymes (7. August 2011)

Also ihr könnt sagen, was ihr wollt, Windows Phone 7 ist in technischer Hinsicht das Beste Betriebssystem.
IOS ist da der letzte scheiß, wenn sich z.B. die Einstellungen öffnen und dann ewig ein weißes Fenster da ist, bis ich endlich mal was einstellen kann.
Bei Android ist das besser, kommt aber sehr aufs Gerät an. 
Das mit den Apps wird sich denke ich ergeben, da viele Hersteller warten, wie sich das OS verbreitet.
Wenn es jetzt Geräte für unter 200€ gibt und Nokia noch einsteigt, dann wird der Marketplace ordentlich anschwillen.
Deshalb denke ich, dass in ein paar Jahren nur noch Androide und WP7 wichtig sein werden, das eine für Leute, die "freiheit" und viele Möglichkeiten brauchen, das Andere für die, die ein schnelles, leicht verständliches Betriebssystem brauchen. IOS wird wahrscheinlich so werden, wie Bada oder Black Berry OS von den Anteilen, da es einfach nur ein Artphone gibt und das von der Technik her einfach zu teuer ist.


----------

